# KAOHSIUNG | Projects & Construction



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Thu, Nov 17, 2011 
*Odd water color at ‘South Star’ not a concern: officials*
Taipei Times

The abnormal color of seawater at the “South Star” land reclamation project in Greater Kaohsiung’s Siaogang District (小港) is the result of furnace slag from China Steel Corp that is being used in reclamation work, the Chinese-language Apple Daily reported yesterday.

The Asia Luxury Yacht Manufacturing Center construction project is being developed by the Greater Kaohsiung Government and covers a total area of about 113 hectares of reclaimed land. It is scheduled for completion in 2014.

Although some environmentalists worry that the light neon-blue color may be a sign of dioxin or heavy metal contamination, the Greater Kaohsiung Government’s Environmental Protection Bureau said it was not hazardous, but a phenomenon that occurs when sunlight reflects off seawater containing white sediment.

The bureau said furnace slag is listed as a non-hazardous industrial waste that can be used for land reclamation and that water quality monitoring has proved that the seawater near the site is within safety standards.

Hsu Chung-li (徐仲禮), section chief at the bureau’s Waste Management Section, said at the site yesterday that when sunlight shines on normal seawater, six of the seven colors of the rainbow are absorbed by the water, which reflects only the color blue.

“That’s why we see the ocean as blue,” Hsu said. “The bright blue color we have been seeing is because there is carbonated acid in the water.”

Using a bottle to collect water samples for examination, Hsu said the water’s pH level was above 12, which is very alkaline.

“There is lime in the water, which is alkaline, but after a period of time, it will be balanced out by seawater and the level will return to the neutral pH level of 8,” Hsu said.

Environmental Protection Administration Minister Stephen Shen (沈世宏) told the legislature yesterday that dissolution experiments had shown that furnace slag was safe and that the possibility of dioxins being in the water was low, adding that the administration would nevertheless conduct further analysis.

Shen said the administration would continue to monitor water quality to ensure its safety and that a report would be published within a week.

Although the construction area is surrounded by dikes, the bureau urged people not to touch the water because of the high alkaline levels, which can irritate the skin.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tue, Nov 22, 2011 
*Activists call for park on site of Kaohsiung refinery*
Taipei Times

Environmental activists hold a press conference in Greater Kaohsiung on Saturday, calling on the government to turn the petroleum refinery in Greater Kaohsiung’s Houjin District into an ecological park by 2015.
Photo: Tsao Ming-cheng, Taipei Times

Environmentalists, experts and local residents gathered in Greater Kaohsiung on Saturday for the launch of an association to promote the establishment of an ecological park at the site of the Kaohsiung petroleum refinery, which would make it the first ecological park to be built on a former industrial site, if approved.

The refinery, operated by state-run refiner CPC Corp, Taiwan (CPC), in the Houjing (後勁) area of Kaohsiung’s Nanzih District (楠梓), is scheduled to be relocated in 2015.

The decision was made on the basis of promises to relocate the refinery within 25 years, made by former premier Hau Pei-tsun (郝柏村) as well as Vice President Vincent Siew (蕭萬長) when he was minister of economic affairs in 1990. The promises came in response to strong opposition from Houjing residents, and clashes over the Fifth Naphtha Cracker Plant between 1987 and 1990 that resulted in bloodshed.

The association urged CPC to take responsibility for cleaning up the 187 hectares of soil and groundwater pollution at the refinery site. Handing over the land to Greater Kaohsiung Government for the establishment of an ecological park would serve as compensation to Kaohsiung residents who have suffered from the pollution caused by the plant for decades, supporters said.

Association executive officer and National Kaohsiung Marine University professor Shern Jian-chuan (沈健全) said that according to environmental protection regulations, the land at the refinery site cannot be used after the plant is moved. However, he said that it might be possible to create an ecological park during the soil rectification process.

“There will be a lot of trees, wetlands and some simple facilities in the ecological park, which would best promote the recovery of the environment,” he said.

The association said the refinery park, which would be connected to Banpingshan Park (半屏山自然公園), would be the largest ecological park in Taiwan.

The association also suggested that the administrative area and CPC Hong Nan Community (宏南社區) be reconstructed as a new civic center housing the relocated council and government.

Other parts of the refinery could be preserved for educational and tourism purposes, the group said, while some control rooms could be rented to budding entrepreneurs in the creative industry sector.

Greater Kaohsiung Deputy Mayor Chen Chi-yu (陳啟昱), who attended the ceremony, said he would report the requests to the mayor.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tue, Nov 22, 2011 
*MND criticized by Kaohsiung cultural official*
Taipei Times Staff Writer, with CNA

Greater Kaohsiung Director--General of Cultural Affairs Shih Che criticized the Ministry of National Defense (MND) yesterday, accusing it of trying to “sell historic monuments” after it asked the city government to buy land it owns in the city on which stands a building listed as historically significt.

At issue is a two-story building named Hsiao Yao Yuan, constructed in 1939 during the Japanese colonial era to serve as a resort for a member of the Japanese Imperial family.

Many have spoken out in favor of conserving the dilapidated structure since a postgraduate student from National Kaohsiung Normal University took all her clothes off during a show at a gallery on Sunday. The show was performed to raise awareness of the need to conserve this historic monument, said artist Hsu Min-ssu.

Faced with public outcry over its failure to maintain the 72-year-old building, the ministry said that it has no expertise in the conservation of cultural monuments and asked the city government to purchase the land so that the house could be properly renovated.

Shih said he would not accept the sale of the land because it was tantamount to “selling historic monuments.”

Shih added that he would not allow Hsiao Yao Yuan to be dismantled. The city’s Bureau of Cultural Affairs is conducting a study into the feasibility of renovating the building and will spend then next few days examining the structure to see if it has fallen into disrepair as a result of long-term mismanagement, he added.

Hsiao Yao Yuan was designated a site of historical importance in January last year, which means that the owner and government institutes are required to allocate a budget for its preservation, repair and maintenance under the Cultural Heritage Preservation Act.

However, the act fails to stipulate punishments for those who fail to observe this regulation.

According to the bureau, the ministry plans to tear down the Hsing Jen New Village, a military dormitory village that includes Hsiao Yao Yuan, by the end of the year. However, the demolition will not include the historic building, an official from the city’s Cultural Heritage Preservation Center said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Updated Sunday, November 27, 2011 0:33 am TWN
CNA
*Hon Hai announces plan for cloud-based center in Kaohsiung*

TAIPEI - Hon Hai Group, the world's largest contract electronics maker, will set up a cloud-based technology center in Kaohsiung in a bid to enter the software development market, government sources said Saturday.

Hon Hai, also known as Foxconn Technology Group, will invest NT$1.9 billion (US$62.3 million) to build the cloud technology center and a software research and development site in the Kaohsiung Software Technology Park, according to the Export Processing Zone Administration under the Ministry of Economic Affairs.

The Kaohsiung cloud technology center is scheduled to break ground on Dec. 1 and to be completed in two to three years, government sources said.

The Kaohsiung Software Technology Park is operated by the Export Processing Zone Administration and is part of the government's efforts to transform Kaohsiung, the second largest city in Taiwan, into a regional operation hub.

Hon Hai, which churns out iPhone and iPad for Apple as well as gadgets for other high tech giants such as Hewlett-Packard, Dell and Sony, signed an agreement with the government in June 2009 to rent a a 1.85-hectare piece of land in the Kaohsiung Software Technology Park for the investment.

The group has posted a notice on the Internet to hire about 3,000 engineers to integrate its manufacturing and the software development businesses.

It plans to build a digital content and software service headquarters to develop a wide variety of products, such as wireless communications applications, electronics commerce platforms, and software for Internet security.

Hon Hai is one of many Taiwanese high-tech companies that are turning to cloud technology in an effort to use its value-added attributes to weather falling profit margins in the hardware manufacturing business amid fierce global competition.

Shen Jung-chin, head of the Export Processing Zone Administration, said Hon Hai's presence in the Kaohsiung Software Technology Park is expected to serve as a magnet to attract more high-tech companies.

So far, about 200 firms have set up bases in the software park, according to Shen.

The Kaohsiung City government said it believes the move by Hon Hai to invest in the city will create more jobs and produce clusters of industries, which will eventually boost the city's economy.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Updated Friday, December 23, 2011 0:14 am TWN
The China Post news staff
*Sunken trackbed suspends train service*

Land subsidence disrupted train service between the Taiwan Railway Administration's (TRA, 台灣鐵路管理局) Kaohsiung and New Zuoying stations.

Track ballast of the TRA Western Line (臺鐵西部幹線) caved in yesterday, five meters north of Kaohsiung's Chungdu Bridge (中都陸橋). The cavity was measured at about 10 meters long.

TRA suspended service both ways between Kaohsiung Station and New Zuoying Station for repairs.

The subsidence occurred at 3:15 p.m., about five meters from the Chengdu Bridge on Love River, said Chen Wen-chuan (陳文川) of the Kaohsiung Station yesterday.

The resulting depression measures 10 meters long, 5.4 meters wide, and five meters deep.

A train outbound from Fangliao Township (枋寮鄉) and headed for Zuoying executed an emergency stop immediately following the accident, Chen continued. The train has safely returned to Kaohsiung Station.

Repair crews rushed to the scene. During repairs, the TRA directed traffic to the Kaohsiung MRT, said Chen.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Updated Sunday, February 5, 2012 0:02 am TWN, CNA
*Kaohsiung yacht industry park awaits OK: city gov't*

TAIPEI--A yacht industry park that is the flagship component of the Southern Star Project in Kaohsiung City is awaiting approval by the relevant authorities, an official of the city government said Saturday.

The industry park, scheduled to be completed in four years, is expected to have an estimated annual production value of NT$10 billion (US$340 million) and create thousands of job opportunities, said Chen Wen-chao, an official at the Kaohsiung City Marine Bureau.

The bureau will submit an environmental impact assessment plan to the Ministry of Economic Affairs (MOEA) by the end of April for review, Chen said.

Once the MOEA approves the reclamation project, yacht manufacturers could begin construction by the end of 2013, he added.

Under the project, a total of 113 hectares of reclaimed land will be zoned for the yacht industry park. In the initial stage, the project will occupy 47 hectares.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Updated Thursday, February 9, 2012 11:51 am TWN
The China Post 
*Auction of Kaohsiung properties ends in another failure*

The auction of portions of the 85 Building in Kaohsiung City and a land parcel in the region again ended in failure yesterday, as the sole bidder made offers that were lower than the properties' base prices.

According to Taiwan Financial Asset Service Corp. (TFASC), which was commissioned by some of the creditor banks to conduct the sale, the failure came as a surprise as the base prices had been slashed by about 10 percent in the second auction.

At the same time, three buyers had expressed willingness to bid for the properties, yet only one made the bid eventually.

The items in the sale included spaces on the low to medium floors of the 85 Building totaling 31,000 pings, as well as 22,000 pings of land near Zuoying Station of Taiwan High-Speed Rail. Each ping is 3.3 square meters.

The properties belonged to Chien Tai Cement, which owes NT$5.298 billion to a consortium of 13 banks that provided a syndicate loan to it. Some of the creditor banks have asked TFASC to auction off NT$4.543 billion, or 85.7 percent, of the poor asset. Chien Tai used the above-mentioned properties as collateral for the loan.

According to TFASC, buyers are currently hesitant to get the properties, as they still have a lot of negotiations to do with the creditor banks before finally getting the places.

They may be waiting for another auction, whereby the floor prices will be lowered even further, TFASC said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Updated Saturday, May 26, 2012 0:16 am TWN, CNA
* Free economic zone project to commence in Kaohsiung*

KAOHSIUNG--President Ma Ying-jeou said Friday he hopes the Port of Kaohsiung can work toward becoming Taiwan's first showcase free economic zone to help drive the country's economic growth.

Speaking at the groundbreaking of the second phase of the port's International Container Terminal, Ma said the proposed showcase free zone will comprise the existing Kaohsiung Free Trade Zone, export processing zones and industrial parks in the southern Taiwan city.

The government plans to invest NT$28.11 billion in the NT$90.6 billion project for the terminal's second phase, according to Taiwan International Ports Corp., which operates the Kaohsiung port.

The second phase of the terminal, which will create 19 new deepwater berths, is scheduled to be completed in 2019, the company said.

Ma said petrochemical companies in the area planning to relocate should consider moving instead to the container terminal, since 10 of the new berths will be used for a petrochemical distribution center in the terminal.

Minister of Transportation and Communications Mao Chi-kuo also said that under the project, land will be allocated for the relocation of petrochemical companies in the old port area.

However, Chu Shao-hua, chairman of the state-owned oil refiner CPC Corp., Taiwan, said the company will move only its oil tank in the old port area and has no plans to establish a new petrochemical plant at the Kaohsiung terminal when its naphtha cracker complex shuts down in 2015.

The government confirmed May 14 that a controversial project intended to replace the production of CPC Corp.'s complex in Kaohsiung would be relocated to Malaysia.

The Kuokuang project, partly invested by CPC Corp., was proposed in 2005 and was scheduled to be built in a wetlands area in central Taiwan's Changhua County, but it was scrapped last year because of stiff opposition from local residents and environmentalists.


----------



## Website Design Firm (Jul 2, 2012)

You can't expect that your Website Design Firm visitors are going to have the most updated versions of their browsers. Also, some visitors will not have JavaScript enabled. These two factors can prevent many users from accessing your site.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Updated Friday, August 10, 2012 0:51 am TWN
The China Post
* Kaohsiung City Government plans to build 2 bus rapid transit systems	* 

The Kaohsiung City Government plans to build two bus rapid transit (BRT) systems to integrate and set up a sound public transportation network in the southern port city, a top city transportation official said yesterday. 

Wang Kuo-tsai, director of the Kaohsiung City Transportation Bureau, made the statement at a seminar organized by the bureau to discuss the BRT system construction plan.

Wang said that the annual number of public transportation trips in Kaohsiung City is expected to break the 100 million mark by the end of this year, justifying the need for the city government to build BRT systems in the next stage of transportation reform to allow more choices for travelers and establish a robust public transportation network in Kaohsiung.

BRT is a term applied to a variety of public transportation systems using buses to provide a faster, more efficient service than an ordinary bus line. Often this is achieved by making improvements to existing infrastructure, vehicles and scheduling.

Guest speaker David Ta-wei Poo, former commissioner of the Taipei City Department of Transportation, encouraged Kaohsiung City Government to “do the right thing” by building the BRT systems on roads with limited width or road sections most plagued by traffic jams.

Poo added if the city government failed to proceed with the plan, the city's transportation development will soon lag behind.

Poo's opinion was echoed by Lai Wen-rai, an associate professor at the Department of International Business Administration at Wenzao Ursuline College of Languages, who said that building the most economic BRT systems is one of the most effective ways to improve public transportation.

But Hsieh Ming-hsun, president of the Taiwan Railway Culture Society, held a different view about the issue, saying what Kaohsiung City lacks most is not a “backbone” transportation system, but smaller connection vehicles.

Meanwhile, Kaohsiung City Councilor Tseng Li-yen of the Kuomintang called for the city government to research the transportation needs of coastal residents before working out its BRT system construction plan.

Tseng said that if the city government build a BRT along the coastal road of the Xiaogang District, the existing slow traffic lane designated for motorbikes may be converted into BRT.

At the moment, public transportation utilization rate in Kaohsiung City stands at 17 percent.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tue, Aug 28, 2012 
*Work to begin next month at Patriot-3 missile sites*
RIPPLE FIRING:In the first phase, four of the six PAC-3 units that Taiwan has purchased from the US will be deployed in areas around Taichung and Kaohsiung
Taipei Times

A Patriot PAC-3 air defense missile is launched in this undated file photo on the Web site of the Lockheed Martin Corp.
Photo courtesy of Lockheed Martin Corp

After years of planning, work will officially begin early next month at sites around Greater Taichung and Greater Kaohsiung in preparation for the deployment of Patriot Advanced Capability-3 (PAC-3) air defense units purchased from the US, senior officials said yesterday.

In all, NT$61.4 million (US$2 million) has been set aside from next year’s budget to prepare the sites for four PAC-3 units in the two special municipalities. A private contractor will oversee work at the sites, a Ministry of National Defense spokesman said, declined to provide further information on the engineering contract, citing Government Procurement Act (政府採購法) regulations.

Taiwan currently deploys three PAC-2 units, which were recently upgraded to PAC-3 configuration, around Taipei in Wanli (萬里), Nangang (南港) and Sindian (新店). During negotiations under Chen Shui-bian’s (陳水扁) administration, it was decided that Taichung and Kaohsiung would both get Patriot units to protect the political and military centers, as well as critical infrastructure in central and southern parts of the country.

The ministry has reportedly mapped out a number of locations for the deployment of the PAC-3 units, including Greater Taichung’s Dadu Mountain (大肚山), Greater Kaohsiung’s Jenwu District (仁武), Greater Tainan’s Hutoupi (虎頭埤), as well as the Pingtung and Chiayi airports.

A military official would not confirm the sites chosen for the four units, which were included in the US$6.4 billion arms package notified to US Congress in October 2008 and are scheduled for delivery in 2014 or 2015. Two more units were part of a subsequent package announced in January 2010 and will be introduced as part of a future phase.

Raytheon Corp is the manufacturer of the fire units and radars, with Lockheed Martin Co producing the hit-to-kill missiles.

Taiwan has so far purchased a total of 388 PAC-3 missiles as part of the multibillion-dollar procurement deals. To increase the chances of intercept, PAC-3 doctrine calls for the use of two missiles per incoming target, a method known as “ripple firing.”

Although critics of the PAC-3 argue that the air defense system could easily be overwhelmed by a large number of Chinese ballistic missiles fired simultaneously or in close sequence, proponents of the system counter that from the beginning, the program was meant to deny Beijing the ability to engage in coercion by threatening limited missile attacks against key infrastructure to intimidate decisionmakers in Taipei.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Updated Wednesday, August 29, 2012 0:59 am TWN
The China Post
*Kaohsiung may be part of global ocean park project*

An ocean park may be built near the southern city of Kaohsiung soon as part of a U.S.-based nongovernmental organization's (NGO) project to build facilities around Pacific Rim nations in an effort to bridge cultures and promote environmental awareness, the Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MOFA) announced yesterday.

“Two senior members of the Pacific Rim Parks (PRP) Project are currently visiting Kaohsiung to conduct an on-sight inspection at the city's Cijin (旗津) District that could be the future site of the park,” Wu Rong-chuan (吳榮泉), vice chairman of the ministry's NGO Affairs Committee, said at a routine press conference.

The two visiting guests from the California-based NGO are PRP founder James Hubble and PRP President Kyle Bergman.

The NGO will make its final decision on whether to built the park in Cijin by the end of the year, Wu said. If officially chosen by the NGO, Wu said the ocean park will be jointly designed and built by local and international colleagues and architecture students from around the world as well as members of the PRP.

The construction is scheduled to be completed in six months, he added.

Starting in 1994, Hubbell's PRP has built a total of six parks in cities in Pacific Rim nations around the world so far, including in Russia, Mexico, China, the United States, South Korea, the Philippines and Japan, according to the PRP website.

The PRP project acts as a way of bridging cultures, establishing new connections and helping define what it means to be a member of the emergent Pacific Rim community, it said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Monday, August 27, 2012 
The China Post 
*Kaohsiung lawmakers push for land sale amendments*

The China Post news staff--Legislators from Kaohsiung furnished a bill on Saturday that would allow local governments to sell their public land without the Executive Yuan's consent.

There has been a rising public demand in Kaohsiung to purchase and develop state-owned land, according to Chen Chi-mai (陳其邁), a legislator-at-large who hails from Kaohsiung.

But Article 25 of the Land Act (土地法) stipulates that all sales of such land must be approved by the central government, and so the process of purchase rarely takes less than two to three years. The Land Act has long been an obstruction to local development, said Chen on Saturday.

Chen, Kaohsiung City Mayor Chen Chu (陳菊) and other legislators from Kaohsiung including the Kuomintang's Huang Chao-shun (黃昭順) presented their amendment draft to Legislative Speaker Wang Jin-pyng (王金平) on Saturday.

Their bill aims to strike Article 25 of the Land Act, which states that public land under local governments' jurisdiction “shall not be disposed of, or encumbered, or leased for a period longer than ten years without the consent of the local assembly and the approval of the Executive Yuan.”

Chen Chi-mai told reporters that the Kaohsiung National Tax Administration (財政局) has repeatedly advocated the bill during council meetings, as a way to relieve financial burden for the municipality.

If passed, the bill would not only benefit Kaohsiung but loosen today's binds on rural regeneration for all cities and counties, said Chen.

The bill is scheduled for review in the Legislative Yuan's fall session.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tue, Sep 11, 2012 
Taipei Times
*CEPD backs Kaohsiung’s plan for light rail system*
DEBT FIGURES:Greater Kaohsiung has the highest average debt per capita of the 22 local governments at NT$78,400, with Miaoli County coming in second 

The Council for Economic Planning and Development (CEPD) yesterday approved the Kaohsiung City Government’s plan to build a light rail system to complement its Mass Rapid Transit (KMRT) system, hoping a light rail system will boost traffic volume for mass rapid transit in the city.

The building of the 36-station and 22.1km light rail system may be differentiated into two stages, with the first stage scheduled to break ground by the end of this year and begin operation in the middle of 2015, the council said in a statement.

The second stage of the plan is set to start operation by 2019, the statement said.

“The launch of the light rail system may raise daily traffic volume for the city’s mass rapid transit by 52.7 percent,” KMRT Bureau director-general Chen Tsun-yung (陳存永) told a media briefing in Taipei.

The daily traffic volume of KMRT averaged 160,000 passengers in the second quarter, remaining lower than the break-even level, further deepening the system’s losses, Chen said.

The light rail system could link the two lines of the KMRT and boost traffic for the overall mass transit system in the city, he added.

Building the light rail system is expected to cost NT$16.54 billion (US$556.15 million), with the self-liquidation ratio reaching 39.64 percent, the statement showed.

Excluding the expense of land and self-liquidation costs, the city government is to spend NT$1.8 billion on the plan, with the central government paying the other NT$6.36 billion, Chen said.

In other news from Greater Kaohsiung, the average debt per capita in the city amounted to NT$78,400 at the end of last month, maintaining the highest level among the 22 local governments in the nation, Ministry of Finance data showed yesterday.

Miaoli County had the second-highest debt per capita at NT$71,000, followed by the NT$62,000 debt per capita recorded for Taipei City, ministry statistics showed.

Kinmen and Lienchiang counties reported zero debt for the third straight month, according to ministry’s data.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Thu, Sep 20, 2012 
*Kaohsiung slammed over stadium plan*
Taipei Times

The Sports Affairs Council (SAC) yesterday criticized the Greater Kaohsiung Government for its proposed plan to remove the track and field facilities from the National Stadium and turn it into a baseball stadium, adding that the city government has acted contrary to the takeover plan it submitted to the council.

The council issued the statement after media reported that Greater Kaohsiung planned to outsource the management of the National Stadium to private contractors. One of the contractors proposed to remove the track and field facilities, lay down grass and turn the stadium into a baseball stadium. In its statement, the council used the word “unbelievable” to describe what it said was an outrageous decision. The stadium was built specifically for the 2009 World Games in Greater Kaohsiung.

The council said the central government spent NT$6.5 billion (US$221.6 million) of taxpayers’ money to build the stadium, which is equipped with a standard track and field certified by the International Association of Athletics Federations (IAAF). It is also equipped with a soccer pitch that complies with the specifications set by the International Federation of Association Football (FIFA).

“The city government is evaluating the possibility [of turning the stadium into a baseball stadium], and we strongly oppose the proposal,” the statement said. “The plan would also be contrary to the plan the city submitted when it took over the operation of the stadium.”

The council said it had ensured the National Stadium could maintain operations before the city government took over last year. It had hoped that the Greater Kaohsiung Government would use the stadium mainly for track and field competitions and soccer games. As such, the council had promised to subsidize the operation of the National Stadium for the three years after the city government took over, to the tune of NT$40 million a year.

Prior to the takeover, the city government had been urging the council to quickly turn the operation of the National Stadium over to it. Greater Kaohsiung Mayor Chen Chu (陳菊) even accused the SAC of deliberately delaying the transfer of management of the national sports facility. However, except for concerts by Taiwanese music band Mayday (五月天), the city government has done practically nothing with the stadium in the past year.

Sports associations in Greater Kaohsiung objected to the proposal as well. Some said Taiwan would be an international laughingstock if it destroyed an international-standard track and field facility less than four years after the high-profile World Games.

Others said the proposal was simply unacceptable, given that the city is due to host the National Athletic Games in 2015.

In response, the city government said it cost about NT$80 million a year to maintain the National Stadium, adding that it would carefully evaluate every proposal.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Mon, Oct 29, 2012 
*Kaohsiung bridge re-opens after help from China*
Taipei Times with CNA

A bridge in Greater Kaohsiung that was destroyed by massive flooding triggered by Typhoon Morakot in August 2009 opened to traffic on Saturday after being rebuilt with funds donated by China.

The Huoshan Bridge on the Jiaxian-Shanlin section of the No. 21 provincial highway was one of dozens of bridges and roads in mountainous areas of Kaohsiung that were partially or entirely damaged by the storm, the Morakot Post-Disaster Reconstruction Council said.

Knowing that Taiwan needed funds to get the area back on its feet, China’s Taiwan Affairs Office and the Beijing-based Association for Relations Across the Taiwan Straits (ARATS) jointly raised funds from Chinese donors to help rebuild the bridge, the council said.

The reconstruction of Huoshan Bridge began in November last year, with the Taiwan Mazu Fellowship, a religious civic group, commissioned to take charge of the project, which was completed at a cost of NT$540 million (US$18.46 million).

Described as an extradosed bridge, which is similar to a cable-stayed bridge but with a lower tower, Huoshan Bridge now stretches 280m.

It was designed based on ideas inspired by the roofs of local temples and the crown of Matsu (媽祖), the goddess of the sea who is widely worshiped in Taiwan, Taiwan Mazu Fellowship honorary chairman Yen Chin-piao (顏清標) said during the inauguration ceremony.

The bridge’s opening was also witnessed by Morakot Post-Disaster Reconstruction Council chief executive Chern Jenn-chuan (陳振川), Deputy Kaohsiung Mayor Liu Shih-fang (劉世芳), Straits Exchange Foundation Chairman Lin Join-sane (林中森) and ARATS Vice Chairman Zheng Lizhong (鄭立中).


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Updated Friday, November 2, 2012 12:03 am TWN
The China Post 
*Kaohsiung City housing sales slow in third quarter*

Property sales in the southern municipality of Kaohsiung were slow in the third quarter, reported Cathay Real Estate yesterday.

According to the firm, new constructions and prices remained stable in the last quarter. Yet sales have been slow, with 60 percent of new properties seeing less than two units sold, the firm said.

Cathay blamed the situation on a wait-and-see attitude taken by homebuyers, amidst the launch of the real-value home price registration system.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sat, Nov 17, 2012 
*Taiwanese port operator attracts major investment*
Taipei Times with CNA










State-run Taiwan International Ports Corp (TIPC, 臺灣港務公司) signed agreements yesterday with 18 companies that have pledged to invest a combined total of NT$55.4 billion (US$1.89 billion) in Taiwan’s major harbors.

TIPC said the investments are expected to create about 5,600 jobs and generate NT$30.6 billion in tax revenues over the next two to three years.

The 18 companies, from the shipping, logistics, manufacturing and international trade sectors, include Evergreen Marine Corp (長榮海運), China Petrochemical Development Corp (中石化) and state-owned oil supplier CPC Corp, Taiwan (CPC, 台灣中油), TIPC officials said.

China Petrochemical Development, one of the world’s top five producers of caprolactam, is planning to invest more than NT$35 billion, the largest single investment, to build artificial fiber and plastics production facilities in a petrochemical park at Taichung Port in central Taiwan, officials said.

*Evergreen Marine, the country’s largest shipping company, will pour funds into Kaohsiung Port in southern Taiwan to improve its facilities with the aim of using the harbor as an operations hub.*

However, the officials did not disclose financial details about the Evergreen investment.

Meanwhile, TIPC said cargo volume handled by Taiwan’s four major harbors — the ports of Keelung, Taichung, Kaohsiung and Hualien — in the first 10 months of this year rose 4.13 percent from a year earlier to 11.59 million twenty-foot equivalent units (TEUs).

Cargo volume handled by the four harbors for cross-strait trade during the same period rose 8.52 percent from a year ago to 1.76 million TEUs, the operators said.

TEUs are the measurement of cargo capacity on container ships or at container terminals.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Thu, Dec 06, 2012 
*First phase of Kaohsiung light rail project set for 2015*
Taipei Times with CNA

Greater Kaohsiung is scheduled to complete the first phase of a light rail system in 2015 after the central government raised its subsidies for the project, Kaohsiung Mayor Chen Chu (陳菊) said.

The project, budgeted at NT$16.54 billion (US$567 million), originally received a subsidy of NT$4.41 billion from the central government, but the Council for Economic Planning and Development recently agreed to raise the subsidy to NT$6.36 billion, with the city government raising the rest of the funds, Chen said.

The light rail system is expected to boost land value along its circular route by NT$4.23 billion and increase tax revenues by NT$1.26 billion, said Chen Tsun-yung (陳存永), director of Kaohsiung’s Mass Rapid Transit Bureau.

The first stage of construction will be the 8.7km Qianzhen to Xiziwan section, while the remaining 13.5km is scheduled for completion in 2019, the bureau said.

The city has two metro lines with only one interchange station and the system has suffered average monthly operating losses of NT$200 million due to low ridership since its launch in 2009.

The light rail system is aimed at boosting ridership by expanding the overall network. Various major public facilities, including the under-construction Kaohsiung Exhibition and Convention Center, a popular music center and a port terminal, will be connected by the light rail, Chen Chu said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sat, Jan 12, 2013 
*Groups up in arms over freeway plans*
ENVIRONMENTAL CONCERNS : Saying that the freeway would impact the local ecology, and would also not reduce jams, protestors urged officials to think again
Taipei Times

Dozens of environmentalists and Greater Kaohsiung residents yesterday demonstrated outside the Environmental Protection Administration (EPA) in Taipei against the construction of a new freeway through the city, as an environmental impact assessment (EIA) meeting was being held inside.

The Ministry of Transportation and Communications wants to build a 23km stretch of National Freeway No. 7 parallel to the Sun Yat-sen Freeway (National Freeway No. 1) because the Sun Yat-sen is often jammed with heavy cargo trucks in the section near Kaohsiung Port.

Under the plan, National Freeway No. 7 would start from the port area and merge into National Freeway No. 10, which connects both the Sun Yat-sen Freeway and Formosa Freeway (National Freeway No. 3), so that some of the northbound traffic would travel on the Sun Yat-sen Freeway while some would move via the Formosa Freeway.

Environmentalists and residents have raised questions about the impact of the proposed freeway and are worried that it may impact the ecology of the area.

“I seriously doubt the benefit of the planned National Freeway No. 7 because despite the existence of the Formosa Freeway and National Freeway No. 10 in the area, most drivers still like to drive on Sun Yat-sen Freeway,” Citizens of the Earth Taiwan representative Yang Chun-lang (楊俊朗) said. “So maybe it’s a better idea to encourage more drivers to use the two existing freeways.”

Yang said the listed budget for the 23km freeway is NT$66 billion (US$2.2 billion).

“It’s really a waste of taxpayers’ money,” Yang said.

Kaohsiung resident Chien Chih-chiang (簡志強) agrees.

“There are a handful of existing roads, there’s no need to spend that much money to construct a new freeway,” Chien said. “Especially when drivers would still choose the Sun Yat-sen Freeway because it’s a shorter route.”

Chien also expressed his concern over the impact of construction on the environment, since the proposed freeway would pass through mostly rural areas of some ecological significance.

Wang Chun-fa (王春發), a 61-year-old farmer, is worried about expropriation of private land, which may alter the lives of residents.

“Officials should not try to change our lifestyle with a decision that they made sitting in an air-conditioned office,” Wang said. “I urge all EIA committee members to come visit us and see the environment for themselves.”

The EIA meeting ended late in the afternoon without reaching a conclusion.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Kaohsiung's new central library is expected to open in November 2014. It will be home to 500,000 volumes. 

Source : Apple Daily


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sat, Mar 02, 2013 
*CPC confirms Kaohsiung Port development plans*
Taipei Times

State-run refiner CPC Corp, Taiwan (CPC, 台灣中油) yesterday confirmed that it plans to invite companies to develop a 5.4 hectare plot of land near Kaohsiung Port into a shopping district by selling the rights to the plot next year.

A pre-auction meeting is expected to be held later this year to ask interested parties to bid for the lease on the land in Kaohsiung Software Technology Park, valid for between 50 and 70 years, CPC and the Ministry of Finance said.

CPC vice president Chen Ming-hui (陳明輝) said the company’s original plan was to develop the land into the largest consumer electronics shopping mall in Taiwan.

However, after a thorough review and discussion with the ministry and the local government, the company changed the plan and is now considering inviting companies to build a new shopping district in Greater Kaohsiung, with major facilities including office buildings, hotels, duty-free boutique stores and department stores, Chen said.

“We expect our land development project to help Greater Kaohsiung government transform the Port of Kaohsiung into a tourism-oriented harbor attracting people to the city and boosting sales of local vendors,” Chen said by telephone yesterday.

CPC will allow companies to make joint bids for the land, which has 55,500m2 by 272,000m2 available for ground-floor development.

The land development project, part of the government’s bid to revitalize state-owned assets, will be conducted in several phases, Chen said.

The cost of project is estimated at more than NT$10 billion (US$337.84 million), he said.

The plot of land is surrounded by the city’s Multifunctional Commerce and Trade Park, Kaohsiung Exhibition and Convention Center, Kaohsiung Software Technology Park and a China Steel Corp (中鋼) office building.

It will benefit from a better transportation network once the city’s light rail transit system is completed, the ministry said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Thu, Mar 14, 2013 
*Farmers protest Gaoping lakes plan*
Taipei Times 

Dozens of farmers yesterday protested in front of the Environmental Protection Administration (EPA) in Taipei against the Gaoping Great Lakes (高屏大湖) project as the case was being reviewed by the Environmental Impact Assessment (EIA) general assembly.

The Water Resources Agency’s cross-border water channeling project which aims to address water shortages by building five artificial lakes in a nearly 700 hectare area on the border of Pingtung County’s Ligang Township (里港) and Greater Kaohsiung’s Meinong District (美濃), has been heavily criticized by local farmers and environmental groups.

An EIA ad hoc meeting in January suggested two options for the general assembly: Allow the development of one lake first, then redo the assessment, or reject all development plans.

The protesters said spending more than NT$10 billion (US$337 million) on the project was a waste of money, as it would destroy good quality land used for growing high-yield green soybeans with a high export value, adding that water conservation could be achieved by simply improving the area’s tap water leakage rate.

“The area forms a natural pond whenever there is a typhoon, but I am concerned about flooding if dikes are erected for artificial lakes,” said a local resident surnamed Liang (梁), who lives near the site of the proposed develoment in Ligang.

Citizen of the Earth Taiwan executive director Lee Ken-cheng (李根政) said the Greater Kaohsiung and Pingtung County governments have proposed alternative solutions including water recycling from household and industrial wastewater, improvement of the Donggang Creek (東港溪) to increase water supply and improving tap water leakage rates, which could contribute to sustainable development.

Officials from the local governments said as the project’s data is incomplete and the necessity and urgency of the project is still undecided, the developer should provide an improved project plan.

The final decision made at the meeting yesterday was to reject the Water Resources Agency’s current proposal and to ask central and local governments to find alternative solutions for land use and water allocation, as well as conducting a comprehensive review of the necessity of the project.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Mon, Apr 08, 2013 
*Shopping mall in Sinzuoying Station to open tomorrow*
Taipei Times

The Taiwan Railways Administration (TRA) yesterday announced that its Sinzuoying Station shopping mall will open tomorrow.

The station is used by the TRA, the Taiwan High-Speed Rail Corp and the Kaohsiung Mass Rapid Transit System.

The TRA said that the renovate-operate-transfer contract to build the mall was won by Global Mall, which built a similar one in the Banciao Rail Station (板橋).

The TRA said the Sinzuoying mall has an area of about 2,600 ping (8,589m2) and features clothing shops, bookstores, children’s facilities and a food court.

The contractor paid a one-time royalty of NT$4.2 million (US$140,200 at current exchange rates) for the exclusive righs to the facility, and has to pay a royalty from its yearly revenue.

The TRA said that the contractor had set a revenue target of NT$700 million for this year.

The two malls, along with the one at Taipei Main Station, could generate NT$200 million in revenue for the TRA per year.


----------



## elano4000 (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Prime Kaohsiung plot goes for record NT$3 mil./ping*
The China Post
April 12, 2013

TAIPEI, Taiwan -- A highly sought after property plot has been sold for NT$4.271 billion, representing a new record in Southern Taiwan, the Kaohsiung City Government Land Administration (高雄市地政局) announced yesterday.

The King's Group (京城集團) won over Highwealth Construction (興復發建設) during yesterday's bidding, and acquired the 1394.82-ping (4,611-square-meter) property at NT$4.271 billion, translating into NT$3.062 million per ping. The property was bought at an estimated premium of 36.02 percent, according to industry observers. One ping is approximately 3.306 square meters. 

Located on Meishu East 2nd Road (美術東二路), the lot is situated adjacent to the landmark Kaohsiung Museum of Fine Arts, representing one of the most sought after properties in the city's Museum District, according to Yungching (永慶房屋), a real estate agency. In addition, the lot is situated within the vicinity of the city's planned expansions of underground subways and light rails routes, and features the abundant greenery surrounding the museum, representing an ideal site for high-end luxury housing, according to the real estate agency. 

Tsai Tien-chan (蔡天贊), chairman of the King's Group, is reported to have accumulated numerous properties throughout Kaohsiung's most sought after areas, according to Yungching. Commonly acknowledged as one of Kaohsiung's most prominent landowners, Tsai in March purchased a separate 5,000-ping lot for NT$5.222 billion, also situated within the Museum District, according to reports. Currently, Tsai's King's Group commands up to 19,000 ping, or 62,814 square meters of Museum District property, representing the largest developer in the region, according to commentary. 

Yesterday's record-high property bid represents the southward shift of focus among Taiwan's real estate developers, amid ongoing suppression policies in the housing market, according to analysis conducted by Taiwan Realty (台灣房屋). According to industry analysis, Southern population centers such as Kaohsiung and Taichung are increasingly becoming more attractive to developers, due to the limits imposed on use of credit and financing in the Northern hotbeds such as Greater Taipei, coupled with the growing scarcity of developable land. In addition, with the recent amendment in regulation, which grants developers an additional 30 percent in floor area ratio for projects exceeding the scale of 10 hectares in Kaohsiung, developers are increasingly attracted to the city. 

In the first quarter alone, property sales totaled NT$8.6 billion, with commentators describing an apparent buying-frenzy among property developers, with Kaohsiung's Museum District emerging as the primary driver of the regional market, according to analysis.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tue, Apr 23, 2013 
*Greater Taichung groups protest land reclamation policy, sea contamination*
Taipei Times

Several civic environmental groups protested the policy of land reclamation using “safe waste material” during a public hearing held at the Environmental Protection Administration’s (EPA) Environmental Inspection Bureau in Greater Taichung yesterday, saying that it would cause heavy metal contamination of sea water.

The groups, including the Taiwan Water Conservation Alliance and Changhua County Environmental Protection Union, said that according to data on the South Star Plan (南星計畫) — a project using industrial waste for land reclamation in Greater Kaohsiung’s Siaogang District (小港) — sediment from the ocean in the area was contaminated with heavy metal substances.

They said the levels of heavy metals, including copper, lead, mercury and zinc, found in samples of marine sediments were more than 200 times higher than at the start of the project, and the levels of mercury, lead and arsenic were found to be above regulated limits.

The groups also expressed their concern that the use of industrial waste, such as furnace slag and coal ash, in a land reclamation project in Greater Taichung may contaminate the area with heavy metals and harm the aquaculture industry.

“With the levels of heavy metal substances increasing dramatically, how are we supposed to feel safe buying fish for cooking?” said Chang Shu-fen (張淑芬), a representative of a women’s health group in Chuanghua.

The groups urged the administration to clean the area and stop land reclamation efforts.

Department of Waste Management head Wu Tien-chi (吳天基) said the public hearing was held to communicate the policy with the public, not to discuss specific cases, and that the administration would gather feedback from the public for further discussion.

In addition, public hearings would be held in northern, central and southern Taiwan, to gather more feedback and make the policy more comprehensive, he said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tue, Jun 04, 2013 
*Kaohsiung residents rally against development plans*
Taipei Times

‘OVERCOME WITH SADNESS’:A group said that while development projects are touted as creating jobs, they often create polluted and dangerous working conditions

Dozens of residents from Greater Kaohsiung’s Dalinpu (大林蒲) area staged a rally in front of the Environmental Protection Administration (EPA) yesterday, protesting the South Star Plan (南星計畫) development project, before the start of an environmental impact assessment (EIA) general assembly meeting in the afternoon.

The South Star Plan’s first phase development project, a 46.64 hectare area of reclaimed land in Greater Kaohsiung’s Siaogang District (小港) that has been targeted for development into a yachting industry park, was among the 14 cases to be discussed during the meeting.

“You will be overcome with sadness if you come and visit the area we live in,” a borough chief surnamed Huang (黃) told committee members and the project developer. “For so many years, the land has been filled with various types of foul industrial waste, including medical waste.”

“If the project is approved, we will become like the filling in a sandwich biscuit, squeezed in a small area between several industrial areas, including state-run refiner CPC, Taiwan, state-owned integrated steelmaker China Steel, and state-owned Taiwan Power,” he said, adding that many local residents have already become sick from air pollution.

A local resident in her 60s, Chen Yu-hsi (陳玉西), said she was furious that the area that she has lived in for more than 60 years used to have a beautiful coastline and quality farmland, but is now occupied by high-polluting industries.

Moreover, the last stretch of coastline may become developed by the yachting industry, leaving them with “no more place to breathe fresh air,” Chen said.

A member of a local culture protection group said that although major development projects are always touted as creating job opportunities in rural areas, they have instead created industries where working conditions are often “highly polluted, very dangerous, with long working hours and low salaries,” so young people are still eager to leave the area to seek employment elsewhere.

Other concerns include sediment from the ocean near the landfill area that may be contaminated with heavy metal substances and the pollution that may be caused by the yachting industry.

The project failed to pass the review yesterday afternoon, with the assembly citing an incomplete evaluation of the risks involved.

Several other cases that were discussed during the meeting yesterday also faced protests and opposing opinions from local residents and civic groups.

Residents from Yunlin and Penghu expressed concern that Taiwan Power’s plans to build a submarine cable between Yunlin County and Penghu County might lead to overpumping of groundwater, which might destabilize the foundation of houses nearby. They were also concerned about the negative effects of long-term exposure to high levels of electromagnetic radiation.

Meanwhile, residents from Miaoli County’s Yuanli Township (苑裡) protested against wind turbines being erected too close to their homes, saying it could pose a health risk.

They said that the wind energy company included in the project did not communicate with local residents before beginning its construction work.

Civic environmentalist groups expressed concern about the environmental monitoring project at Changhua County’s Changpin Industrial Park (彰濱工業區), questioning why a few important items were not included, such as the soil, groundwater and the rare species of Chinese white dolphin off the coastline near the park.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Wed, Jun 12, 2013 
Taipei Times
*Kaohsiung government launches heritage search* 

The Greater Kaohsiung Government’s Bureau of Cultural Affairs is inviting local governments and historical organizations to report any properties of potential cultural significance in the city to prevent them from being demolished.

The bureau launched the search for potential heritage sites after a 100-year-old house built from coral stones in Hamasing (哈瑪星) in Gushan District (鼓山) was torn down last month.

Situated on a polder constructed by the Japanese in 1908, Hamasing used to be the transfer station for railway and ocean cargo and had a flourishing fishing industry during the Japanese colonial period.

Its name originated from Hamasen, the Japanese name for the two coastal railways that serviced the area at the time.

Dozens of local historians and cultural activists, including Frenchman Jerome Lanche, who is pursuing a doctoral degree in Taiwan, gathered in front of the house as an excavator hired by the property owner prepared to demolish the property.

Despite its long history, the building was not listed as a culturally significant property and the local government was not entitled to intervene in the demolition.

It was eventually torn down after a three-hour standoff between activists and the property’s owner, who insisted that the building was leveled because “it was damaging the city’s image.”

“In the past, the then-Kaohsiung city and county government followed their own systems for the identification and designation of historic sites. However, the situation is different now and we have been given a chance to re-evaluate all potential heritage sites in the Greater Kaohsiung area,” Bureau of Cultural Affairs Director-General Shih Che (史哲) said.

The bureau said it had notified local governments and various historic organizations of the scheme and welcomed them to submit a list of potential historic sites by next month.

Greater Kaohsiung Living Environment and Culture Association Director-General Hsu Yang-ming (許陽明) said the association joined forces with Democratic Progressive Party Legislator Kuan Bi-ling’s (管碧玲) office in July last year to conduct a comprehensive search for possible cultural heritages in the Hamasing.

“We have recently published our findings and will soon pass the historical backgrounds of the sites we discovered onto the bureau,” Hsu said, urging the bureau to make a concerted effort to safeguard the rare, well-preserved town.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Kaohsiung begins construction of 22-kilometer circular light rail line*
CNA
June 5, 2013, 12:10 am TWN

KAOHSIUNG -- The southern Taiwan port city of Kaohsiung began construction yesterday of a planned circular light rail line, part of its mass rapid transit system.

At a ground-breaking ceremony for the project, Mayor Chen Chu said she expects the line to become an important landmark after the first stage of the project enters the trial run phase in late 2014.

According to the city government, the line will stretch for 22.1 km and will have 36 stations. The project, planned to be built in two stages, is scheduled to be entirely completed and operating on a commercial basis by 2019.

The total cost is estimated at NT$16.5 billion (US$2.69 billion), with the central government promising financial support of NT$6.4 billion and the city government raising the rest of the funds by itself.

Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles (CAF), a public Spanish company specializing in the manufacture of railway vehicles and equipment, has been contracted to build the line — Taiwan's first —in conjunction with Evergreen Construction Corp., a local firm.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

鎮北里


夏天天天都有好景色 by 阿ㄓㄨㄢˇ, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Uni-President likely to pour NT$8.4 billion into Kaohsiung Dream Mall*
By Kathryn Chiu,The China Post
July 17, 2013, 12:05 am TWN

TAIPEI, Taiwan -- With a view to tapping the enormous potential of the island's second largest city, Uni-President Enterprise is expected to spend NT$8.4 billion to expand tourist hotel investment in the phase II plan of Kaohsiung's Dream Mall (夢時代購物中心).

The city's Urban Development Bureau (都發局) on Monday revealed that it has approved Uni-President's bid to modify its phase II development plan for Dream Mall, located in Kaohsiung Multi-functional Commerce & Trade Park, pushing the investment amount up to NT$8.4 billion.

Phase II entails investment in a high-end residential complex, an office building and a hotel development, as well as gradually bringing the goal of a fully functioning business town to fruition. The original phase II investment amount was well over NT$10 billion and the project is scheduled for completion in 2017.

Citing the remodification plan, the bureau said that Dream Mall phase II will include a shopping district, an office complex, a four-star tourist hotel and upscale residential areas, with total floor area of 63,193 ping — about 208,900 square meters. The bureau also said that the phase II plan will add 5,000 jobs by 2017.

An official from the bureau added that Uni-President Enterprise is expected to prioritize the tourist hotel, and begin construction of that structure first. 

However, there are still hundreds of hectares of land that remain undeveloped in Kaohsiung Multi-functional Commerce & Trade Park owned by state-run business entities including CPC, Taipower and Taisugar. The Urban Development Bureau said that the local government will push for land development by drawing up more favorable policies.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Huge customer inflow seen at Kai Xuan Night Market grand opening*
The China Post
July 30, 2013






TAIPEI, Taiwan -- Kai Xuan Night Market (凱旋夜市) in Kaohsiung City had a grand opening yesterday, and more customers arrived than expected, with some businesses running out of stock in a few hours as well as a few power outages.

The operation of Kai Xuan Night Market and Jin Zuan Night Market (金鑽夜市) were approved by the city government at the same time, and together occupy 5 hectares in area. The markets have attracted almost a thousand stalls. With promotion and shopping vouchers, they became a popular site for food tasting.

Several temporary power outages also occurred last night. Fortunately, they did not cause much inconvenience to businesses and consumers. With the unexpectedly high inflow of consumers, some of the businesses ran out of products in less than three hours.

In order to attract more customers, swimsuit shows and live music performances were held at Kai Xuan Night Market. The night market attracted so many customers that it caused traffic jams. To relieve the traffic, free shuttle buses moving between the night market and Kai Xuan MRT station were provided at 5-minute intervals. This saved many consumers from the trouble of finding parking spaces.

Stinky tofu, roast food, fried chicken and cold drinks are some of the most popular food choices in the market, sources said.

The government will look to regulate traffic and prevent noise pollution, said Lin Ying-pin (林英斌), deputy director of Greater Kaohsiung's Economic Development Bureau.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tue, Aug 20, 2013 
*Kaohsiung expo center set to open in April next year*
Taipei Times

The Kaohsiung Exhibition and Convention Center, set to open next year, is expected to create up to 30,000 jobs a year after 10 years in operation, the center’s operator said yesterday.

After seven years of planning and two years under construction, the center is scheduled to open in April for the annual Taiwan International Fastener Show, Kaohsiung Exhibition Center Corp president Michael Tu (涂建國) told a press conference.

Other shows scheduled for next year are the Taiwan International Boat Show in May and the Kaohsiung Food Show in October, Tu added.

Established to provide a venue for expo organizers in the south, the center will be able to host more than 30 exhibitions a year and create about 1,000 jobs for each event, Tu said.

“The center is also helpful to the nation’s meetings, incentives, conferencing and exhibitions [MICE] industry,” he said.

“We expect to enhance Greater Kaohsiung’s competitiveness [with the opening of the center] and reinvigorate Kaohsiung Harbor,” he added.

Kaohsiung Exhibition Center Corp will be managing the center’s daily operation for 12-and-a-half-years starting next year, according to a contract the company signed with the Ministry of Economic Affairs yesterday.

Tu said the company plans to invest NT$250 million (US$8.34 million) to upgrade the center in the coming years and aims to generate up to NT$3.4 billion in return on investment by the end of 2026.

The center also hopes to differentiate itself from the Taipei World Trade Center by offering better management with lower carbon emissions, he said.

Meanwhile, Taiwan External Trade Development Council (TAITRA) chairman Wang Chih-kang (王志剛) said he expected the Kaohsiung center to help develop Greater Kaohsiung into an internationally renowned city featuring its local MICE industry.

“I’ve been worried about Taiwan’s MICE industry, having seen how China and Hong Kong have added more expo centers to exhibit China-made products,” Wang said.

He said the center is also crucial to balance economic development in the north and south and should be beneficial to Greater Kaohsiung’s yacht-building industry and tourism.

The economics ministry initiated the center project in 2006, which costs up to NT$3 billion. The center has a total floor area of 67,000m2, which can accommodate 1,424 exhibition booths and different meeting room sizes suitable for up to 4,000 people, the company said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Freeway No. 7 to get second EIA review *
31 August 2013 
Taipei Times 

The Freeway No. 7 project is to go into a second-phase review process, despite a previous Environmental Impact Assessment (EIA) meeting suggesting otherwise, the EIA General Assembly concluded yesterday.

An EIA specialist meeting late last month suggested the project, proposed by the Ministry of Transportation and Communications, to build a 23km stretch of freeway from the Renwu interchange to Kaohsiung Harbor, was inappropriate.

Environmental groups criticized the Environmental Protection Administration (EPA) for allegedly altering the meetings conclusions by adding the option of having it go for a second phase EIA review an accusation the agency denied.

At the EIA General Assembly, the convener of the previous meeting of environmental specialists said that they were concerned about the negative impact from air and noise pollution on nearby residents, damage to the landscape and to the habitat of birds of prey, while also raising questions about whether the project would improve traffic congestion on National Freeway No. 1.

However, National Freeway Bureau Director-General Tseng Dar-jen said that the freeway project is important for access to Kaohsiung Harbor as National Freeway No. 1 has reached its capacity and will need the new stretch to disperse traffic flow. The project would not necessarily cause significant negative impact to the environment, he added.

Kaohsiung Civil Servant Citizen Watch member Lee Chung-chi said that there is no way to estimate the amount of traffic relief the new freeway project would produce, because the operating model of the planned free economic pilot zone is still unclear and that spending an average of more than NT$2.6 billion per kilometer of freeway is too expensive.

Frank Yang, a researcher with Citizen of the Earth, Taiwan, said the freeway would cause air and noise pollution, as it plans to cut through Fengshan one of the very few green spaces in Greater Kaohsiung.

Following a vote, the EIA General Assembly concluded the case would go forward for a second-phase review process.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sat, Feb 08, 2014 
*FEATURE: Kaohsiung’s former British consular residence refit draws mixed response*
Taipei Times

After a three-year restoration effort, the Former British Consulate at Takao (打狗) in Greater Kaohsiung has taken on a new look, with officials giving their endorsement to a faithful reproduction of the building’s original design and appearance.

However, the most interesting aspect — the historic site’s refurbished redbrick facade — has inspired both admiration and criticism.

Project director Lin Shih-chao (林世超) said the restoration was carried out using a unique method, painstakingly repairing by hand the facade’s 4,500 red bricks, one brick at a time.

“When the place was reopened, people thought we put in a new exterior. Actually, the workers labored by hand to rotate each of the 4,500 bricks. The exterior, weathered side of the brick was turned inside out, and now the inside, which is unweathered, faces the outside,” said Lin, who is also assistant professor at Kao Yuan University’s Department of Architecture. “We recorded each phase of the restoration, and every element was based on history and original design.”

Standing on a hill with strategic views overlooking Greater Kaohsiung’s harbor coastline, the Former British Consular Residence at Takao was built by the British in 1879.

“Takao” was the original name for the Kaohsiung area, meaning “bamboo forest.” The word came from the Makatao tribe, the lowland Pingpu Aborigines of southern Taiwan.

A hiking trail going up the hill to the building was also revamped to its original form, with new paving composed of coral rock and limestone.

The site was reopened in November last year after renovation was completed, becoming a must-see place in Greater Kaohsiung for visitors, tourist groups and anyone interested in historical and cultural sites.

Lin said the project took eight years, including research and documentation.

However, some people have questioned the restoration, saying the building facade and the hiking trail are not the same as they remembered from the past.

“All the restoration work has a real basis. Through the whole process, we made verifications with old photographs and the original building plan and documents from the UK’s National Archives,” Greater Kaohsiung’s Bureau of Cultural Affairs Deputy Director Kuo Tien-kuei (郭添貴) said.

The project team also solved a long-time puzzle regarding the location of the original British consulate. As it turned out, the redbrick building on the hill was the consular residence, while another complex at the base of the hill was the original British consulate.

The problem was compounded during the Japanese era, when government officials built over the consulate at the base of the hill and turned it into a marine research station.

The project team had to carefully remove the Japanese research station’s exterior of concrete and wooden frames to reveal its original redbrick facade and found it to be of the same material, size and manufacturing design as the building on the slope.

They also uncovered a ventilation system, a chimney, an office design, a water well in the backyard and other relics to verify that the research station’s original building was the actual consulate office used by the British.

Lin’s wife, Chang Yu-tung (張宇彤), an associate professor in the Department of Architecture at Chung Yuan Christian University in Taoyuan County, worked in tandem with her husband on the project.

The husband-and-wife team, known for their fastidious attention to detail, was responsible for restoring the site to its original appearance.

“I am blessed to undertake this project. We helped to uncover a very important period of Taiwan’s history, when Kaohsiung began its early days as a port city. Through eight years of research and renovation, this project is certain to become a textbook case for teaching the revitalization of historic buildings,” Lin said.

Chang said their wish was to rebuild the whole complex as it was constructed by the British in 1879: “We hope that in the future, the two buildings with the trail connecting them can be turned into a ‘cultural garden complex,’ to become a unique tourism center in Taiwan. We can show how to turn old historic sites into new attractions with added value.”

Currently, the plaza area is rented out to businesses and houses an English garden cafe serving afternoon tea and coffee.

Wax figures on display help depict life in the late 19th century and include vendors selling goods along the harbor piers, a rickshaw driver carrying passengers and James Maxwell (1836-1921) — a Presbyterian missionary from Scotland — dispensing medical treatment to local residents during his lifetime of service in southern Taiwan.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Construction starts on Kaohsiung music center*
5 March 2014
Taipei Times with CNA 














































_ Courtesy of MADE IN and previously posted on : http://www.archdaily.com/107583/kao...-pop-music-center-competition-winner-made-in/_

A groundbreaking ceremony was held in Greater Kaohsiung on Monday to officially begin the construction of a center that hopes to promote Taiwan's pop music culture.

The 11.5 hectare Maritime Cultural and Popular Music Center will include a 5,000-seat concert hall and six smaller venues for live music performances accommodating 200 to 1,000 spectators each. Located in Kaohsiung Harbor, the NT$5.45 billion (US$179.84 million) center will also have an outdoor plaza with a capacity of up to 12,000 people, the Ministry of Culture said.

The construction of the Kaohsiung center is part of a plan to upgrade the nations pop music performance venues and facilities and boost its pop music industry.

The Taipei Pop Music Center, which began construction in June last year, is also part of the plan. There are currently few large indoor venues in Taiwan suitable for holding pop concerts, such as Taipei Arena, National Taiwan University Sports Center and Nangang Exhibition Hall, and they were not specifically designed to hold rock concerts.

The government believes that building large venues to support Taiwans burgeoning pop music sector will further boost concert sales. The output value of Taiwans pop music industry reached NT$12.3 billion (US$405.83 million) in 2012, up 75.47 percent from 2009, Minister of Culture Lung Ying-tai said.

Digital music revenues also rose 88.94 percent from 2009 to 2012, while concert revenues grew 133.66 percent between those years, showing the need to establish the centers, she said.

Kaohsiung Mayor Chen Chu said that once completed, the center will be connected to other major infrastructure projects, such as an exhibition center, wharf and waterfront sky train, and will shape Greater Kaohsiungs future for decades to come.

The Maritime Cultural and Popular Music Center and the Taipei Pop Music Center are expected to be completed in 2015 and 2016 respectively.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_In nearby Tainan ... _

Sat, May 24, 2014 
*Tainan rejects rail ballot*
Taipei Times with CNA

Greater Tainan Mayor William Lai (賴清德) of the Democratic Progressive Party (DPP) on Tuesday quashed the suggestion of a referendum on an underground railway project in the southern city, saying it would be better to negotiate with the households likely to be affected.

He was responding to DPP Tainan City Councilor Wang Ding-yu (王定宇), who said at a city council meeting that a referendum on the project should be held alongside the seven-in-one government elections in November.

Wang also said all information related to the project should be transparent, so that city residents could fully understand and assess the relocation proposals by the Ministry of Transportation and Communications and the demands of an association of affected citizens.

However, Lai said he would prefer visiting the affected households to negotiate and offer new housing for those families.

The project, one of 10 new large government construction projects, has majority support among Tainan residents, he said.

The ministry initially planned to build track aboveground, but later decided to construct a 7.55km segment underground, east of the original location.

Houses east of the current track would be demolished for the underground segment. When the work is done, the surface would be leveled for a park and commercial district, according to the plan.

However, since September last year, Tainan residents who are to be relocated have staged several large protests against the government’s land-seizure and relocation plans.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tue, Aug 12, 2014 
*Repairs done by December: Kaohsiung*
Taipei Times









_A woman wearing a raincoat and carrying an umbrella yesterday wades across a flooded section of Ersheng Road in an area of Greater Kaohsiung that was hit by gas pipeline explosions on July 31 and Aug. 1.
Photo: CNA_

The Greater Kaohsiung Government yesterday announced its timetable for reconstruction after its deadly gas pipeline explosions, saying it plans to finish repairing the 6km of damaged roads by mid-November and finish rebuilding the damaged areas completely by the middle of December.

Work is already underway on the damaged roads and underground culverts, said Greater Kaohsiung Deputy Mayor Wu Hong-mo (吳宏謀), whose resignation on Friday last week has been approved by Greater Kaohsiung Mayor Chen Chu (陳菊) and is to take effect after reconstruction and relief work is finished.

The explosions, which killed 30 people and injured 310, are believed to have been caused by a leak of propene from an underground pipe owned by LCY Chemical Corp that runs under the city’s streets.

The Kaohsiung District Prosecutors’ Office yesterday indicted seven employees of the LCY Chemical Corp and China General Terminal and Distribution Corp on charges of negligence and endangering public safety.

Meanwhile, torrential rain yesterday forced the city government to shut down schools and offices as floods overwhelmed its sewage system, which was severely damaged by the explosions.

Residents rushed to pile up sandbags in the two districts where drainage systems were affected by the blasts, but many were marooned by the rising waters.

The city government said that it has deployed dozens of water pumps in the two districts to help drain the water.

“The flooding over the past few days was caused by the serious damage to the sewage systems caused by the gas explosions,” Chen said.

Statistics from the Central Weather Bureau showed the southwest airstream brought substantial rainfall to southwest Taiwan.

Between Saturday and yesterday, the highest accumulated rainfall was recorded in Fongshan District (鳳山) in Greater Kaohsiung, where it reached 461mm. It was followed by 457mm in Tzeguan (梓官) and 446mm in Dashe (大社), both of which are in the city.

Of the 10 places that saw the highest accumulated rainfall, eight were in Greater Kaohsiung and the other two were in Pintung County.

The bureau’s weather forecast said the southwest airstream would slightly weaken on Thursday.

However, from today until tomorrow, the bureau said the weather would become quite unstable as the airstream would continue to bring humidity from the south across the nation, with chances of showers and thundershowers high in central and southern Taiwan.

Some regions could see “extremely heavy” rainfall, it said, meaning that accumulated rainfall could reach 130mm within 24 hours.

Former bureau weather forecast center director Daniel Wu (吳德榮) said the rainfall caused by the southwest airstream was not particularly high compared with records in the past, adding that flooding in Greater Kaohsiung was caused by a drainage pipeline that was damaged by the recent explosions.

Additional reporting by AFP


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Anger in Kaohsiung over explosions indictments*
20 December 2014
Taipei Times _Excerpt_



















Greater Kaohsiung residents and victims organizations yesterday vented their frustrations after Thursdays indictments over the gas explosions on July 31 and Aug. 1 that killed 30 people.

LCY Chemical Corp, China General Terminal and Distribution Corp and low-ranking government officials bore the brunt of judicial prosecution on Thursday and critics said the judiciary seemed only intent on punishing the small fry and is afraid of going after the big fish.

In particular, residents and victims groups pointed to the roles and responsibilities played by CPC Corp, Taiwan, along with Vice President Wu Den-yih, a former Kaohsiung mayor, and Kaohsiung Mayor Chen Chu, as they were not indicted.

Many residents said they were angry because the judiciary had let CPC off the hook, despite glaring negligence by the state-run company, which they said was one of the main factors leading up to the explosions.

They said that CPC Corp was in charge of laying the underground pipelines in then-Kaohsiung City, along with the responsibility of maintaining and regularly inspecting the pipelines.

Thursdays indictment by the Kaohsiung District Prosecutors Office said the main cause of the explosions was due to leaks in a section of an LCY Chemical-owned underground pipeline which carried propene, an industrial fuel.

Officials at LCY Chemical had said CPC Corp was responsible for maintenance and safety inspections of the pipelines, according to their contract.

The investigation found that CPC Corp had only carried out safety inspections twice in 23 years.

There was nobody supervising the pipelines. This amounts to government policy killing people. Prosecutors only went after the small guys and dare not to touch the big officials, Citizen of the Earth Taiwan director Lee Keng-cheng said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Kaohsiung light rail begins trial run; first in Taiwan*
_Excerpt_

Kaohsiung LRT by 黃魚真, on Flickr

Kaohsiung, Oct. 16 (CNA) The southern Taiwan city of Kaohsiung began a trial run Friday of its light rail system, the first in Taiwan, drawing many people keen to give the new system a try.

During the trial run, the carriages will run every 30 minutes between 9 a.m. and 7 p.m. from the system's C1 to C4 stops. Passengers will only be allowed to get on and off at the C1 stop.

A total of 20 services between the C1 and C4 stops are available every day, each trip taking about 18 minutes.

The trial run began at 9 a.m. Friday. Passengers on the first ride included Kaohsiung Mayor Chen Chu and other city government officials, as well as city councilors.

Kaohsiung's light rail system is the first in Taiwan, Chen pointed out, adding that the city government is hopeful that the first stage of the light rail system can officially begin operations next year.

****************************************************

Kaohsiung began construction of the first phase of its light rail system, which will run on a circular route, in June 2013.

The first phase of the project, which consists of an 8.7-kilometer line around Kaohsiung Harbor with 14 stops, is expected to be completed in mid-2016.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Underflow collection eases Kaohsiung water shortage *
11 January 2016 
The China Post _Excerpt_









_南化水庫目前蓄水量嚴重不足，盼此波梅雨解渴。（China Times 黃仲裕攝）_

TAIPEI, Taiwan -- Underflow water collection pipes installed last year has eased the water deficiency problem in Kaohsiung, Taiwan Water Corporation (台灣自來水公司) said last week.

Lacking large water reservoirs, Southern Taiwan had long been plagued by water shortage. Also, sediment accumulation in Taiwan's Zengwen Reservoir (曾文水庫) and Nanhua Reservoir (南化水庫) in the south has compromised water supply. 

Per mandate given by the Executive Yuan, Taiwan Water Corporation carried out construction work on water collection pipes between 2012 and 2015 in Kaohsiung. Finished in October, the pipes can now infuse 200,000 tons of water on a daily basis in times of need.

The project, which cost NT$900 million in total, buried collection pipes in two locations about 10 meters underneath the Gaoping River's riverbed.

More : http://www.chinapost.com.tw/taiwan/national/national-news/2016/01/11/455769/Underflow-collection.htm


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Jul 09, 2016 
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
*Kaohsiung station plan approved *










_More photos : www.mecanoo.nl/Projects/project/170/Kaohsiung-Train-Station?t=0_

Design plans for a remodeling of the historic Kaohsiung Railway Station submitted by the Dutch design studio Mecanoo have been approved by the Kaohsiung Urban Development Bureau, the bureau announced on Thursday.

The Ministry of Transportation and Communications’ plans for renovating Kaohsiung Railway Station began in 2000, but locals criticized initial plans, saying they lacked functionality, both from business and transportation points of view, and did not fit into the surroundings.

In response, the city held a series of meetings on the issues and established a communication platform to exchange ideas. The ministry then entrusted the station’s design to Mecanoo, which created a “stunning” design that both the local and central governments were pleased with, city officials said.

“The station design provides a large outdoor activity area for local residents and, taking into account the stifling heat of the south, provides lots of greenery for shade, emulating the experience of being in a traditional Taiwanese temple courtyard. The unconventional oval-shaped lights in the canopy’s ceiling create impressions of a temple lantern festival,” Kaohsiung Urban Development Bureau Director-General Lee Yi-de (李怡德) said.

Parallel walking trails and cycling paths stretch for 15km through the top of the canopy connecting the eastern and western peripheries. Climbing the station’s canopies, visitors can take in the beauty of the Shoushan (壽山) and Beidawu (北大武山) mountains in the distance.

“To create a sense of melding the old and the new, the old colonial-era Japanese station is to be moved to a spot along the central axis of the new station. The encircling of the old station by the new one will lend itself to an atmosphere of continued traditions,” Lee said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hkskyline said:


> *Kaohsiung light rail begins trial run; first in Taiwan*
> _Excerpt_
> 
> Kaohsiung, Oct. 16 (CNA) The southern Taiwan city of Kaohsiung began a trial run Friday of its light rail system, the first in Taiwan, drawing many people keen to give the new system a try.
> ...


_MG_1871 by 威翰 陳, on Flickr


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice train line, and I love the greenery used for the track bed instead of concrete!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sun, Apr 23, 2017 
*Third KMRT line proposed; expected to take eight years *
Taipei Times with CNA _Excerpt_

Kaohsiung has drafted a plan to construct a third Kaohsiung Mass Rapid Transit System (KMRT) line in the next eight years, Kaohsiung Rapid Transit Co director Wu Yi-long (吳義隆) said.

The planned line — which will be coded yellow — will help create a “seamless” transport network incorporating the KMRT and light and local railway lines in the city, Wu said on Friday.

He was briefing President Tsai Ing-wen (蔡英文) on the project as she inspected the city’s transportation infrastructure.

Wu said the yellow line would run 21.2km through six of the city’s 38 districts. The new line is expected to serve more than 1 million people.

Wu pledged the new line would be built within eight years, adding that the draft has been sent to the Ministry of Transportation and Communications for review.

The KMRT has two lines — red and orange — and a light-rail line that is being constructed.

Opened in 2008, only about 180,000 people use the KMRT per day because of its limited coverage and lack of efficient transfer services. The system had run at a loss until the end of last year, the company said.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taiwan Capital said:


> Tallest residential building in Taiwan !
> 
> *Kaohsiung | Farglory - THE ONE | 268m | 68 fl | U/C*
> 
> ...





Taiwan Capital said:


> City: Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
> 
> Country: Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน
> 
> ...


xx


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

July 17, 2017 
*Zuoying naval base to get upgrade*
Taipei Times _Excerpt_

The government plans to upgrade Kaohsiung’s Zuoying (左營) naval base to enable the servicing of large warships and to augment its operational capabilities, a Ministry of National Defense official said yesterday.

The strategically important base needs to enhance its capability to service more and bigger ships, including 10,000-tonne warships that are to be built as part of the nation’s shipbuilding program, and those of allied navies, the official said.

The expansion, named the Weihai Project (威海), has a budget of NT$34.5 billion (US$1.13 billion) under the defense allowance of the government’s Forward-looking Infrastructure Development Program, the official said.

The expanded base is to have a second pier and a second harbor entrance-exit point on its north side, with requisite berths and shore-side facilities, the official said.

Due to its reliance on a single entrance-exit point, the Zuoying naval base is considered vulnerable to blockade and attack.

In a war, the navy would have to dock its warships for supply and maintenance one at a time to avoid having too many vessels remaining stationary and vulnerable, the official said.

Adding another exit-entrance point and expanding base facilities would enhance fleet survivability and operational efficiency by shortening the time required to assemble naval forces for combat, the official said.

The estimated completion date for the second pier and harbor entrance-exit point is 2025, the official said.

Plans for maintenance and administration facilities and barracks are being drawn up by private consultants, with plans expected to be complete by the end of the year, the official said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Fri, Dec 29, 2017 
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
*THSR stretch would lose NT$200m yearly: expert*
PINGTUNG EXTENSION : The Bureau of High Speed Rail has estimated that building a line from Zuoying would cost NT$50 billion and serve about 5,000 people a day 

The government might face an annual operating loss of NT$200 million (US$6.7 million) if it extends the Taiwan High Speed Rail (THSR) line to Pingtung, in addition to construction costs, an expert from the Society of Railway and National Planning, Taiwan, said yesterday.

Currently, the high-speed rail serves 12 stations and its southern terminus is at Zuoying Station, Kaohsiung. The railway’s train depot is in the city’s Yenchao District (燕巢).

Extending the line from Kaohsiung to Pingtung was one of President Tsai Ing-wen’s (蔡英文) campaign promises during her unsuccessful 2012 presidential run.

Discussions over the project have come back to life this year after the Executive Yuan included a study of the project’s viability in its Forward-looking Infrastructure Development Program budget.

The Bureau of High Speed Rail, which was charged with the feasibility study, has identified two possible routes, one of which would depart from Yenchao and the other from Zuoying Station.

While construction of either is technically viable, both extension lines would lack economic merit, the bureau said, adding that recouping construction costs on an extension within 30 years would be difficult.

The route between Yenchao and Pingtung would stretch about 13.2km and construction costs could top NT$50 billion, the bureau said.

Should the line be built from Zuoying Station instead, it would stretch 17.5km and cost about NT$48.9 billion, it said.

The bureau has estimated that it would take about 10 minutes to travel from Kaohsiung to Pingtung through either route, which is about 20 minutes faster than existing express train services run by the Taiwan Railways Administration (TRA).

However, regardless of the trajectory, it would take 11 years to build a line, taking into account the time needed to plan it, pass an environmental impact assessment, expropriate land and construct it, the bureau said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Aug 26, 2018 
*Flooding in Kaohsiung could have been worse, former Kaohsiung official says*
Taipei Times and CNA _Excerpt_

Excess water from torrential rains on Thursday in Kaohsiung was quickly drained due to 15 retention basins built by the city government, I-Shou University Department of Mass Communication professor Hou Tsun-yao (侯尊堯) said on Friday.

Central and southern Taiwan have been battered by torrential rain since Thursday due to a tropical depression that has been moving slowly over that area, bringing gusty winds and torrential rain, which have caused travel and power disruptions, as well as flooding in Pingtung County, Chiayi County, Tainan and Kaohsiung, among other areas.

The Central Weather Bureau issued an “extremely torrential rain” alert for Yunlin, Chiayi, Tainan, Kaohsiung, Pingtung and Penghu, meaning it expected accumulated rainfall of 200mm over 24 hours or 100mm in three hours.

Hou from 1995 to 2001 headed then-Kaohsiung County’s Planning and Control Office and doubled as head of the county Information Office. In those capacities, he was involved in hydroengineering efforts on all three major river systems in the area — those of the Love River (愛河), Houjin River (後勁溪) and Cianjhen River (前鎮溪).

Heavy rainfall due to extreme weather patterns is a problem that the US, Japan and many EU countries also face, Hou said, adding that the retention basins in Kaohsiung, while unable to prevent flooding, have reduced the flooded areas by 80 percent.

It is impossible to prevent local flooding following torrential rain, so hydroengineering efforts should be judged according to the rate of water drainage, not whether they prevent floods completely, he said, calling on Kaohsiung residents to maintain solidarity and unite in disaster relief efforts.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Aug 28, 2018 
*Cities urge help to build flood basins*
PREVENTION : The central government needs to step in to facilitate appropriation of public and private land to construct more flood basins, local governments said
Taipei Times _Excerpt_

As heavy rainfall and flooding wreaked havoc in central and southern Taiwan, local government officials said that flood basin construction is critical to alleviating the problem.

Kaohsiung has completed 13 basins out of the 15 planned with a budget of NT$6.8 billion (US$221 million), but the recent rains have prompted a decision to build three more, the city’s Water Resources Bureau Director-General Han Jung-hua (韓榮華) said on Sunday.

The cloudbursts brought almost as much rain to the city as Typhoon Morakot in 2009 and as much as 108mm of rain fell within a 24-hour period, with five districts reporting rainfall exceeding 100mm, he said.

The flood basins appear to be successful in containing potential damage from floods, he said.

About 370 hectares of land were affected by floods, compared with 6,800 hectares during Typhoon Fanapi in 2010, he said.

Chiayi County Commissioner Helen Chang (張花冠) said that the planned Paizihtou (埤子頭) drainage system in Kaohsiung would be a boon to the county.

The facilities are projected to take up 75.25km2 of land, and work on the floodgates and pumping station is expected to be completed by end of the year and May next year respectively, she said.


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Renovation of the Grand Hotel Kaohsiung*

Source: https://udn.com/news/story/7241/3279618






















































































































































[/SIZE]


Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung/Pingtung | Dapeng Bay | Taiwan's first Club Med holiday resort*


Source: https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3413874


*Club Med holiday resort comes to Taiwan *

*All-inclusive style travel retreat, Club Med, will construct 'vacation villa' in Dapeng Bay, Pingtung, opening in 2020*

By Renée Salmonsen,Taiwan News, Staff Writer
2018/04/25 11:48










(Taiwan News) — Renown worldwide for creating all-inclusive vacation experiences, Club Med will begin construction of their first Taiwan "vacation village" in Dapeng Bay, Pingtung next year.

The decision to bring the vacation resort to Taiwan is part of a larger initiative to improve Pingtung tourism. Pingtung officials worry that the area does not meet international tourism standards.

The Pen Bay International Ltd. (大鵬灣國際開發公司) signed a contract with Club Med this month to begin construction of the facilities next year and estimates a budget of NT$2.2 billion (US$75 million) for the project. 

Pen Bay CEO Lin Lin Hsueh-chih (林學智) said that the development of Dapeng Bay has been slow, but that bringing Club Med to Pingtung will transform the area into a popular travel destination for domestic and international tourists, reported Liberty Times. 

The new resort is estimated to cover over 20 hectares (50 acres) of waterfront land. Land development will begin after the Lantern Festival and Club Med is scheduled to open in 2020. 

Club Med has over 70 vacation villas worldwide that offer a variety of all-inclusive holiday packages, including lodging, food, and entertainment. Other Club Med establishments in Asia are located in China, Indonesia, Japan, Malaysia, Thailand, Republic of the Maldives, and Mauritius.










Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน
Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง

*Kaohsiung | Taiwan's First Rotating Bridge *


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน
Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง

Source: http://englishnews.ftv.com.tw/read.aspx?sno=4FA68EFA81E6297DA5CD64D8F7F2E391



*Winbond announces plan to invest NT$335 billion in 12-inch wafer plant in Kaohsiung Science Park (2017/09/26)*

Though it’s still waiting to conclude a blockbuster deal with TSMC, Kaohsiung looks set to welcome DRAM chip-maker Winbond Electronics, which has announced plans to invest NT$335 billion toward a new plant in the southern city. Construction of the plant is estimated to begin in July of next year, with volume production expected in 2020.

Dynamic random access memory chip manufacturer Winbond Electronics has announced plans to build a 12-inch wafer manufacturing plant in the Kaohsiung section of the Southern Taiwan Science Park.

Arthur Chao
Winbond Electronics Chairman
We’ll start by making DRAM wafers first. After working for many years, we’ve developed our own technology for manufacturing DRAM. I estimate by 2020, when the facility is expected to go into operation, we will be using a 25 to 20-nanometer process for mass production.

Chen Liang-gee
Science and Technology Minister
This may be only on the technological front, but the project will have a broader effect, creating a number of related jobs in technical support about four to five times (that at the factory alone).

Winbond expects to invest NT$335 billion in the project, and plans to begin commercial production there by 2020, which will require 2,500 or so high-skilled workers.

Chen Chu
Kaohsiung Mayor
For us, this project is a dream come true. We’re currently in the midst of preparatory work, and will break ground in July of next year.

If all goes well, Winbond’s wafer plant will go down in the record books as *the biggest investment project in the history of Kaohsiung’s electronics industry*.


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Country: Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


Source: https://en.ctimes.com.tw/DispNews.asp?O=HK19784TNNISAA00NM

*Winbond to Establish Factory in Kaohsiung to Manufacture Niche Type DRAM and Flash Memory*










By Korbin Lan
Published: Sep 07,2017

Taiwan's Ministry of Science and Technology (MOST) announced yesterday that semiconductor manufacturer Windbond's application to establish a factory to manufacture Niche Type Dynamic Random Access Memory (DRAM) and Flash Memory products has been approved.

Winbond is currently one of the few companies in the market with the capacity to develop both DRAM and Flash Memory. Nevertheless, the global market demand for memory is currently surging with their 12-inch factory in Taichung is nearly at full capacity. As a result, Winbond applied to establish a new factory this year.

MOST pointed out that Winbond's new factory in southern Taiwan has the potential to create nearly one thousand new employment opportunities and will make the southern semiconductor manufacturing base more complete.

MOST also emphasized that the government is doing everything in their power to assist manufacturers in matters related to land, water, and electricity. MOST will also provide support in the training of workers and technological development.


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

Source: http://focustaiwan.tw/news/aeco/201806110010.aspx

*Ground breaking at Winbond Kaohsiung plant set for September*

2018/06/11 15:37:47









Winbond Electronics Corp. Chair Arthur Yu-cheng Chiao

June 11 (CNA) Winbond Electronics Corp. said Monday it plans to break ground on its new memory chip plant, an investment of more than NT$300 billion (US$10.06 billion) in Kaohsiung, in September.

At an annual general meeting held on Monday, Winbond Chairman and CEO Arthur Yu-cheng Chiao (焦佑鈞) said the new investment is in the planning stage after which the company will seek approval from its board to start construction in September.

Chiao said Winbond is looking to install production equipment in the new Kaohsiung plant in 2020, but no information about when the new facility will start production was immediately available.

Winbond announced in September 2017 that it will invest NT$335 billion to build a 12-inch wafer plant in the Kaohsiung section of the Southern Taiwan Science Park to roll out wafers for production of dynamic random access memory (DRAM) chips and flash memory chips.

The new plant will focus on producing specialty DRAMs which command higher profit margins than those of standard DRAMs. Winbond is one of only a handful of memory chip makers in the world to own both DRAM and flash memory chip production technology.

The Winbond investment is the second largest in the Southern Taiwan Science Park, which houses many of Taiwan's high-tech giants, following a wafer foundry plant for the advanced 3 nanometer process announced by Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co., the world's largest contract chip maker, last year with an investment estimated at more than NT$500 billion.

TSMC's new foundry plant will be located in the Tainan section of the science park.

Winbond's new 12-inch wafer plant is expected to create almost 1,000 new jobs in Kaohsiung and boost Taiwan's competitive edge in the global semiconductor market, while the investment is likely to help the Southern Taiwan Science Park expand its semiconductor cluster, in particular in the Kaohsiung section.

Winbond made the announcement at a time when memory chips are in tight supply on the global market, which has seen memory chip prices rise.

At the shareholder meeting, Chiao said there is plenty of room for the global memory chip market to grow over the next 10 years and through the new investment in Kaohsiung the company will be better placed to meet rising demand.

At the meeting, shareholders approved a project in which Winbond will issue a NT$1 cash dividend for each share held by shareholders for the company's 2017 earnings per share of NT$1.54.

Bucking consolidation on the main board on Monday, shares in Winbond rose 0.73 percent to close at NT$20.65 on the Taiwan Stock Exchange, where the weighted index ended the session 0.06 percent lower. 

(By Chang Chien-chung and Frances Huang)

Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

Source: http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/biz/archives/2018/08/18/2003698701

Sat, Aug 18, 2018

*Winbond to invest NT$20.37 billion in Kaohsiung fab*

By Lisa Wang / Staff reporter

Winbond Electronics Corp (華邦電子), the world’s No. 3 NOR flash memorychip supplier by volume, yesterday said its board of directors had approved a plan to invest NT$20.37 billion (US$661 million) to build a 12-inch fab in Kaohsiung to support growth.

The construction of the fab is to begin in the fourth quarter of this year, Winbond said in a Taiwan Stock Exchange filing.

The investment is part of the Hsinchu-based firm’s capacity expansion scheme, which Winbond announced in September last year and is to cost NT$335 billion over the next 15 years

The chipmaker has not invested in any new factories since 2004 amid volatile supply and demand.

Winbond last month said it expected a rosy outlook for the next three years, but that the availability of new capacity would be the company’s main constraint.

“We are seeing demand from tier-one customers increasing faster for certain DRAM [memory chips]. That is one of the reasons that Winbond needs to build a new fab fast,” company president Chan Tung-yi (詹東義) told investors last month.

Chan said the NOR flash memorychip market would grow more than 10 percent annually over next few years, while major chipmakers are trying hard to keep up with the pace of demand due to technology hurdles, he said.

Without the new plant, Winbond would only be able to rely on technology migration to expand its capacity.

At last month’s investors conference, the company said it would convert its DRAM manufacturing process technology to 38 nanometers this year, from 46 nanometers, and would begin producing next-generation 25 nanometer chips in small volumes in the fourth quarter.

By early next year, Winbond said its monthly capacity would increase to 54,000 wafers, up 12.5 percent from 48,000 wafers.

The capacity expansion would help support Winbond’s growth next year and in 2020, the chipmaker said.

Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

Source: http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/biz/archives/2018/10/03/2003701596


*Winbond to start fab construction*


AT CAPACITY:When the 12-inch fab in Southern Taiwan Science Park opens in 2020, it is to create 2,500 jobs and have installed capacity of 285,000 per month


By Lisa Wang / Staff reporter

Wed, Oct 03, 2018 


Memorychip maker Winbond Electronics Corp (華邦電) is to break ground today on a NT$335 billion (US$10.92 billion) fab in a rare capacity expansion, *marking the Southern Taiwan Science Park’s (南部科學工業園) biggest-ever investment*.

*The investment is also the largest made by Winbond since 2004*, as the Hsinchu-based firm is cautious about boosting capacity due to the industry’s vulnerability to supply-demand dynamics.

“*The investment is the largest scale in the history of the park in Kaohsiung’s Lujhu District (路竹), surpassing all capital that has been invested over the past 15 years*,” the Kaohsiung Economic Development Bureau said in a statement on Monday.

The 12-inch fab is slated to start producing DRAM and flash memory chips after construction finishes in 2020, the statement said, adding that it would create at least 2,500 jobs.

*Winbond chose Taiwan over Singapore for the fab*, as the city government and the Ministry of Science and Technology last year located a piece of land and fast-tracked approval, Acting Kaohsiung Mayor Hsu Li-ming (許立明) said in the statement.

Prior to Winbond’s addition, the park had attracted investment totaling NT$37.5 billion, Hsu said.

Winbond’s board of directors in August approved an initial investment of NT$20.37 billion in the fab to support the firm’s long-term growth, the company said, adding that installed capacity is to be 285,000 per month.

Winbond said its revenue growth in the first half of this year was limited by inadequate capacity, as its factory utilization rate is close to 100 percent and would continue to run at full capacity in the second half.

Semiconductor firms in Kaohsiung last year generated NT$500 billion in production value, accounting for 20 percent of the nation’s total semiconductor production value, Hsu said, citing unspecified statistics.

The contribution from Kaohsiung should increase as a growing number of integrated circuit component suppliers, foundry companies and chip testing and packaging companies have requested land to build fabs in the municipality, he said.



Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Taiwan's first VR Cinema opens in Kaohsiung*


*Kaohsiung has been the most innovative city in Taiwan with so much new development first seen in Kaohsiung.

Kaohsiung has become the most high-tech smart city and the most livable city in Taiwan. *


Source: https://udn.com/news/story/11322/3402117


2018-10-03 










































Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน
Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง


*Kaohsiung Social Housing -- First Social Housing in Southern Taiwan by Mecanoo Architecten*



*A nice video in English with Chinese/Mandarin subtitles !*


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

Kaohsiung | Highwealth - Avenue des Champs (Minsheng Champs) | 109m 

























Building Name: *Highwealth - Avenue des Champs (Minsheng Champs)*

Native Name: 興富發 民生香榭

Street Address: *Datong 1st Rd., Qianjin Dist., Kaohsiung City*

City:* Kaohsiung * 
Country: *Taiwan* 

Developer: *Highwealth Construction Co., Ltd.*

Heights-- *109m*


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

Source: https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3570906

*Electronics giant Yageo to invest NT$10 billion in Taiwan’s Kaohsiung*

*Passive components maker is latest Taiwanese company to 'return home' amid U.S.-China trade war*

By Matthew Strong,Taiwan News, Staff Writer
2018/11/08 16:56










(Taiwan News) – Yageo Corporation (國巨), a Taiwanese manufacturer of passive components for the electronics industry, is to invest more than NT$10 billion (US$326 million) in Kaohsiung, in another example of top Taiwanese companies returning to the island.

The company makes passive devices, such as resistors, capacitors, and inductors, for consumer, automotive and industrial clients.

Yageo approved a proposal Thursday to purchase a plot of more than 20,000 square meters in Kaohsiung’s Dafa industrial zone for NT$790 million (US$25.7 million) as the location for a new factory, the Central News Agency reported. The plan was only the start of a project to invest at least NT$10 billion over three years, the company said.

Yageo said its basic strategy in the face of the recent U.S.-China trade war was still to leave its roots in Taiwan while continuing to develop around the world. The island’s government has been encouraging Taiwanese businesses, which over the past decades invested massively in China, to return home and focus more on manufacturing in Taiwan.

When Apple Inc. published a list of its 200 major suppliers last March, at least three Yageo plants, two in the Chinese cities of Suzhou and Dongguan, and one in Kaohsiung, were featured, CNA reported.

Yageo was officially founded in 1989 by the brothers Wood (陳木元) and Pierre Chen (陳泰銘).

Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Taiwan's first TESL Esports Arena* 




















































































City: Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Country: Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Jan 6, 2019
*Reversal on rail system will hurt Kaohsiung*
Taipei Times _Excerpt_

The construction of public transportation networks has a profound impact on urban development. Such projects must first undergo an evaluation of route priorities based on the entire network, comprehensive planning and organization, environmental impact assessments and changes to urban planning. Proposals are then submitted to the Ministry of Transportation and Communications and the National Development Council for review before approval by the Executive Yuan.

The basic network design must then pass a review by the Executive Yuan’s Public Construction Commission before bidding can begin to produce detailed designs. Before construction can begin, a traffic maintenance plan must be completed and reviewed by the commission.

The pre-construction process can take three to five years, and all the agencies consider ways to increase the benefits and reduce the consequences of the plan.

For example, the first phase of construction on the Kaohsiung Light Rail Transit involved stations C1 to C14 along the coast, which connected major landmarks in Kaohsiung’s port area, such as the Kaohsiung Exhibition Center, the Maritime Cultural and Popular Music Center, the Kaohsiung Port Terminal, the Kaohsiung Main Public Library and the international cruise ship economic zone.

The second phase, stations C15 to C37, which is still under construction, would see trams driving through downtown Kaohsiung, connecting tourist spots such as the Pier-2 Art Center, Hamasen, Shoushan Zoo, Chaishan Park and the Kaohsiung Museum of Fine Arts.

The trams are to connect National Sun Yat-sen University, National Kaohsiung University of Science and Technology, Kaohsiung Industrial High School, St Dominic Catholic High School and Shu-Te Home Economics and Commercial High School, as well as medical centers, including Kaohsiung Municipal United Hospital, Kaohsiung Municipal Min-Sheng Hospital and Kaohsiung Municipal Kai-Syuan Psychiatric Hospital.

They will also run close to the Kaohsiung Costco, while EDA Group is planning to build a mall in the area.

Along with the high-speed rail’s Zuoying Station, several rail links and bus terminals, the municipality will have constructed a complete transportation network in the urban area.

In other countries, urban characteristics are often integrated into light-rail systems, making them a wonderful “moving landmark.” Such user-friendly, non-polluting and innovative trams could help create a modern international urban image and give Kaohsiung a new look.

In March 2001, the Kaohsiung City Government completed a proposal to turn the circular line into a light-rail system, gaining Cabinet approval in January 2004. After adjustments, the city in January 2013 issued contracts for the first stage of the line. It began operations in November.

The government issued contracts for the second stage in August 2016. That stage is to be completed by the end of this year.

More : http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/editorials/archives/2019/01/06/2003707428


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Jan 14, 2019 
*Kaohsiung to add sports facilities*
COURTS, POOLS : The National Sports Training Center in Zuoying District is to get the swimming pool from the Taipei Universiade after Taoyuan declined to take it
Taipei Times _Excerpt_

More sports facilities are to be built at the National Sports Training Center in Kaohsiung’s Zuoying District (左營) after the Ministry of National Defense released property there for the purpose, the Sports Administration said on Thursday.

About 16 hectares of land previously allocated for Naval Academy use would be used to build swimming pools and tennis courts at the center, the agency said.

It has been building and renovating sports facilities at the center since 2009, it said, adding that the work is part of a four-phase project.

The first phase, from 2009 to 2015, focused on building indoor and outdoor training facilities, with construction costing NT$4.54 billion (US$147.4 million), it said.

In the second phase, from 2016 to next year, the government has budgeted about NT$1.43 billion to renovate a dormitory and cafeteria, it said.

The dormitory would accommodate 508 athletes and 147 coaches, while the cafeteria, which is a Hazard Analysis and Critical Control Points-certified facility, would seat 536, it said.

Sports Administration Director-General Kao Chin-hsung (高俊雄) said that the agency on Dec. 28 submitted a plan to the Executive Yuan for phase-three construction — from next year to 2024 — with costs estimated at NT$3.4 billion.

The property released by the ministry would be used in the third phase to build swimming pools and tennis courts, if the Executive Yuan approves the plan, Kao said.

The fourth phase is for indoor track and field, and cycling facilities, he said.

The swimming pool used at the 2017 Summer Universiade in Taipei would be reassembled at the training center and should be ready for use in September, he said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

May 22, 2019 
*Terminal project bidding awaiting review of budget*
Taipei Times _Excerpt_

Bidding for the second phase of construction at the Port of Kaohsiung’s Cargo Terminal No. 7 is scheduled to begin in the second half of this year after the Public Construction Commission reviews its budget, Taiwan International Ports Corp (TIPC) said yesterday.

The terminal is part of the firm’s plan to enhance the competitiveness of the nation’s largest international seaport and to sustain its development, it said.

The terminal is to be equipped with five deepwater piers, with a total pier length of 2.42km, which would allow it to berth container ships with capacities for 20,000 twenty-foot equivalent units (TEUs), the company said.

The first phase of construction, which includes building two of the deepwater piers and a land reclamation project, is scheduled to be completed next month, it said.

The Executive Yuan has approved the second-phase construction plan, the company said, adding that it was working on a more detailed design for the terminal.

TIPC said that it in December last year signed a 50-year lease with Evergreen Marine Corp that would allow the shipping firm to have exclusive use of the terminal.

Evergreen was keen to lease the terminal, as the nation lacks deepwater piers that allow the berthing of 20,000-TEU cargo container ships, which has become a trend in the international shipping industry, TIPC said.

Evergreen plans to turn the terminal into an automated container handling base, which would have the capacity to process 4.1 million TEUs per year, it said.

The government is to invest NT$16.3 billion (US$518.12 million) to build infrastructure around the terminal, while Evergreen is to invest NT$20.6 billion to purchase heavy machinery to handle containers, TIPC said.

More : http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/taiwan/archives/2019/05/22/2003715583


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung | The Crown A.B.C.D (Hyatt Regency Hotel) | 4 buldings/ 128 / 117.8 / 111 / 128m | 33/30/28/24 F

興富發建設 - 華人桂冠 



























https://champselysees.jsl.com.tw/










simulacion for fat, taiwan city forum


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung | Highwealth CBD | 139m | 35F| 











Leo214, taiwan city forum
















fat, taiwan city forum


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung | Kao Yung - The World | 104.35m x 2 , 26F x 2 | 
高永 大船入港



























Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Dongsha Island not ready for tourism: official*
_Excerpt_

Taipei, May 22 (CNA) Taiwan's Dongsha Island will not be ready for tourism for another two or three years, a government official said Wednesday, in the wake of reports that the island in the South China Sea will be opened to tourists this year.

Wang Tung-yung (王東永), secretary general of the Construction and Planning Agency under the Ministry of the Interior (MOI), said it will take two to three years before the planning and design of public facilities and infrastructure on the island can be completed.

The biggest challenge will be a sewage project, which has not yet been commissioned, Wang told the press, when asked about the reports concerning tourism on the island that lies about 400 kilometers off the southwest coast of Kaohsiung.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Vice premier inspects flood prevention systems in Kaohsiung*
_Excerpt_

Taipei, July 20 (CNA) Vice Premier Chen Chi-mai (陳其邁) on Saturday inspected the flood prevention infrastructure in Kaohsiung and gave directives for improvement, after torrential rain caused flooding in parts of the city the previous day.

Chen first visited the low-lying borough of Wannei in Renwu District to check on an ongoing riverside embankment project, and he advised local officials to set up an early-warning system and install pumps and anti-flood valves to more effectively prevent flooding in that area.

He later inspected drainage systems in Gangshan District.

According to the vice premier, an upcoming pumping station project and another drainage improvement project are expected to help manage the flooding problem in Gangshan's Wujiawei area.

He also noted that Kaohsiung will receive NT$1.92 billion in funding for flood management, under the central government's Forward-Looking Infrastructure Development Program.

He said the NT$1.92 billion will be used to clear drains and install mobile pumps and drainage systems at several locations across the southern city.

Due to the torrential rain on Friday, several neighborhoods in Kaohsiung suffered serious flooding, which brought traffic to halt in parts of the city and caused damage to homes, cars and other personal property.

More : http://focustaiwan.tw/search/201907200011.aspx


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*‘Love Ferris wheel’ project attracts 31 firms: Han*
Aug 31, 2019
Taipei Times _Excerpt_

A briefing ahead of the bidding for the “Love Ferris wheel” and shopping mall project yesterday attracted 31 companies, Kaohsiung Mayor Han Kuo-yu (韓國瑜) said yesterday.

The project would cost more than NT$10 billion (US$318.4 million) and create 3,000 jobs, said Han, who promoted the plan during his mayoral campaign last year.

It is to be built by the Love River (愛河) and feature cars that double as “motel rooms,” he said at the time.

However, three of the four locations the city government yesterday offered as options to build the Ferris wheel are not along the Love River.

The four are Kaohsiung Harbor’s piers Nos. 4 to 8; piers Nos. 16 to 18; pier No. 21; and a rezoned area near Jiouru Road.

The briefing was attended by realty developers, department store chains and life insurance companies, among others, Han said.

More : http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/taiwan/archives/2019/08/31/2003721452


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Kaohsiung arts center named one of Time Magazine's 'greatest places' *
_Excerpt_

National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts-Weiwuying by rexDSLR63, on Flickr

Taipei, Aug. 24 (CNA) The National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts has been named by Time Magazine as one of the World's 100 Greatest Places on its 2019 list, alongside Egypt's Red Sea Mountain Trail and Newseum in Washington, D.C.

Described by the magazine's latest annual list, unveiled on Friday, as the "new home to the largest performing-arts center in the world under a single roof," National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts, also known as Weiwuying, is the first structure in Taiwan to be named on the list.

The sleek, wave-shaped Weiwuying, which opened in October 2018 following 15 years of construction, is a former Japanese military base turned into the first national theater in southern Taiwan.

According to Weiwuying's website, the design by Dutch architectural firm Mecanoo was inspired by the sinuous canopy created by clusters of banyan trees commonly found in southern Taiwan.

More : http://focustaiwan.tw/news/aedu/201908240007.aspx


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taipei Times _Excerpt_
* Government focused on developing Kaohsiung *
Sep 20 2019

The central government has invested NT$7.42 billion (US$239 million) on development projects in Kaohsiung’s Asia New Bay (亞洲新灣區) area, officials said on Wednesday at the 11th annual conference on development in the area.

It has invested in 21 projects that span five industries, and plans an additional NT$711 million in investments next year, National Development Council Minister Chen Mei-ling (陳美伶) said.

The development projects in the area are important to transforming Kaohsiung and raising its stature, but they require cooperation between the city and central governments, Chen said.

The Ministry of Economic Affairs has invested a total of NT$1.24 billion in motion sensing technology, NT$160 million in smart city projects, NT$76 million in Internet of Things applications, NT$65 million in New Southbound Policy projects in Kaohsiung and has been seeking investors and people to move there, Export Processing Zone Administration Director-General Huang Wen-guu (黃文谷) said.

The Asia New Bay area was a pilot zone for motion sensing technology, for which the central government invested NT$1 billion over the course of four years through the Forward-looking Infrastructure Development Project, he said.

Another NT$300 million is planned for motion sensing, along with NT$58.5 million for smart environment systems research and application, he added.

More : http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/taiwan/archives/2019/09/20/2003722622


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Ground broken for NT$4.2 billion rail technology center *
_Excerpt_

Taipei, Nov. 26 (CNA) The Ministry of Transportation and Communications (MOTC) held a groundbreaking ceremony in Kaohsiung Tuesday for construction of a national railway technology research and certification center with a planned budget of NT$4.2 billion (US$137.46 million).

Transportation minister Lin Chia-lung (林佳龍) said at the ceremony that the new institution, which the MOTC has said will serve as a "technology aide" in its development of Taiwan's rail industry, is expected to begin operations by 2023 at the earliest.

The Railway Technology Research and Certification Center is "the last piece of the puzzle" in efforts to promote the rail industry, said Lin, who has been seeking self-sufficiency and localization in the manufacture of rail-related products and the development of relevant technologies since he assumed office in January.

Describing Taiwan as "a country of railways," Lin said rail transportation has existed on the island for 100 years and has a deep and comprehensive influence on the lives of people in Taiwan.

Currently, more than 3 million people commute via rail every day in Taiwan, including at least 2.3 million who use the mass rapid transit systems in Greater Taipei and Kaohsiung, he said.

More : http://focustaiwan.tw/news/aeco/201911260020.aspx


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

New airport terminal : http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/front/archives/2019/12/10/2003727285


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Kaohsiung port project completed *
Mar 9, 2020
Taipei Times _Excerpt_

The nation’s largest land reclamation project in a commercial sea port has been completed after nine years of construction, Taiwan International Ports Corp announced yesterday.

The Port of Kaohsiung Intercontinental Container Terminal Phase II project was launched in March 2011 to address the challenges facing the port and help it respond to the rapid changes in the global shipping sector, the company said.

The project has expanded the port’s hinterland, which would streamline container terminal operations, it said, adding that the added area would enable the construction of new deep-water berths for large container vessels.

It also opens up new opportunities for investments by manufacturers, the company said.

The reclaimed land covers 422.5 hectares, about 16 the size of Taipei’s Daan Forest Park (大安森林公園), it said, adding that the project also includes a 6.81km-long outer breakwater.

The reclaimed land would be used to build a warehousing logistics center, a container terminal and a bulk carrier terminal, the company added.

Nineteen new deep-water wharves — five berths that can service mega-container vessels, 10 for petrochemical ships and to accommodate bulk cargo vessels — would also be built, it said.

The project cost NT$112.5 billion (US$3.75 billion), with NT$26.9 billion from the government, the company said, adding that the remainder was funded by private investors.

More : https://www.taipeitimes.com/News/taiwan/archives/2020/03/09/2003732354


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung | 國城獅甲案B基地-定潮| 163m | 41fl



















https://www.mobile01.com/topicdetail.php?f=469&t=4252111











CH3Fang, taiwan city forum


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Kaohsiung | Dream Mall Phase II (夢時代二期) | 150m+,200m+ | 35+,40+ fl*


Stage I — Residential buildings ×2： *47F* / 5F (*171.2M*)
Stage II — Office ： *34F* / 6F (*141.0M*)
Stage II — Hotel： *51F* / 6F (*205.1M*) 



































z701062001, taiwan city forum





Kaohsiung | Dream Mall Phase II (夢時代二期) | 150m+,200m+ | 35+,40+ fl - Page 2 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 2- Kaohsiung | Dream Mall Phase II (夢時代二期) | 150m+,200m+ | 35+,40+ fl Taiwan



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Kaohsiung | Fubon Aozihdi Station Project | 238.8m, 148.2m | 48fl, 25fl* 





























Source: https://www.mj-sekkei.com/files/news...e/524/file.pdf


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung, San Far HQ
142m, 35 pl


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Work Commences on Phase-2 Wharf Revetment and Land Reclamation at Port of Kaohsiung's 7th Container Terminal, Key Next Step to Driving New Growth and Competitiveness *
Press Release _Excerpt_
Sep 18, 2020

As part of ongoing efforts to promote the global competitiveness and sustainable development of the Port of Kaohsiung in line with Executive Yuan and MOTC policy directives, the Taiwan International Ports Corporation (TIPC) is making steady progress on building the deep-water harbor facilities necessary to handle today's largest container vessels and support the port's development as a container transshipment hub. With the completion of 7th Container Terminal 1st-phase wharf revetment and new land reclamation work, the Port of Kaohsiung is now proceeding with backfilling land designated for the terminal's future container yards. Phase 2 wharf revetment and land reclamation work formally began in July (2020) and is scheduled for completion in April 2023.

Port of Kaohsiung's 7th Container Terminal will be leased to Evergreen Marine, which has plans to operate 5 deep-water wharves at the terminal, capable of servicing the world's largest-capacity, 24,000TEU ultra-large container ships (ULCS). Moreover, the adjacent container yards will extend inland to a uniform depth of 700m. The 7th Container Terminal offers exceptional prospects for development as a large, fully automated container handling facility and will help power Port of Kaohsiung's way forward as a highly competitive and stable hub of global shipping. Public investment in the 7th Container Terminal has topped NT$20.3 billion. Phase 2 wharf revetment and land reclamation work will create 1,148m of new waterline, which will be used to construct the -18m water-depth wharves, and 65ha of new land for the terminal's container yards. Once finished and operational facilities have been installed, the Phase 1 and 2 sections of the 7th Container Terminal will be fully capable of handling 24,000TEU ULCS and operate an automated container yard able to smoothly handle at least 4.5 million TEU/year, providing a strong platform for logistics industry growth.

The Port of Kaohsiung, strategically located astride East Asia's main shipping lanes, offers many hub-port advantages. In 2016, Evergreen Marine joined with three other global shipping companies to form Ocean Alliance – the world's second largest shipping alliance. Port of Kaohsiung's status as a new transshipment hub can be expected to increase as the number of Ocean Alliance fleet ships calling at the 7th Container Terminal rises, fueling the next stage of business growth at the port. 

More : https://www.twport.com.tw/en/News_C...1A04&s=31DA4286710BF4EB&SMSU=D9FE4A4404E76D64


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Kaohsiung circular light rail line facing more delays: official *
_Excerpt_ 

Kaohsiung, Oct. 18 (CNA) The completion of a circular light rail line in Kaohsiung is likely to be pushed back again, this time for three years, because of controversy over its construction, a city official said Sunday.

The Kaohsiung City Mass Rapid Transit Bureau is evaluating a proposal to postpone the completion date from June 2021 to 2024 and will submit the plan to the Ministry of Transportation and Communications, the bureau's Deputy Director Jia-chang (吳嘉昌) told CNA.

Construction of the second phase of the Kaohsiung circular light rail line began in 2016, after the completion in 2015 of an 8.7-km section that runs along the port and into an area southeast of the city center.

The 13.4-km section in the second phase was scheduled to be completed at the end of 2019, to serve the northern and eastern areas of the city, but parts of the project were suspended in 2018 as local residents protested against its construction.

In a series of discussions and hearings hosted by the city government, residents expressed concern about issues such as the route of the light rail along narrow streets, which they said would cause traffic congestion, and the noise created by the trams in residential areas.

More : Kaohsiung circular light rail line facing more delays: official - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Kaohsiung light rail system to be completed by 2023: mayor *
CNA _Excerpt_
Nov 10, 2020

Work on the second phase of Kaohsiung's circular light rail line system is to resume immediately after being suspended since 2018, Mayor Chen Chi-mai (陳其邁) said Tuesday, and he ordered the new rail line to begin commercial runs by 2023.

Chen's announcement came after transportation and mass rapid transit (MRT) authorities in the city and its MRT engineering team conducted a month of dynamic traffic simulations related to the unfinished section of the light rail system.

The simulation found that road improvement plans will resolve potential problems raised by residents living along the controversial 7.3 kilometer section of the line, such as the noise created by the system and narrowed roads that could cause traffic congestion, Chen said.

More : Kaohsiung light rail system to be completed by 2023: mayor - Focus Taiwan


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung Fubon Life Insurance Development Project 26F -48F










































#高雄富邦人壽凹子底開發案 - Explore


explore #高雄富邦人壽凹子底開發案 at Facebook




www.facebook.com


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung | PARK TOWER | 128.8m | 32 fl | Office 



























高都觀測站


高都觀測站. 19,474 likes · 744 talking about this. 早安，你好！這裡是高都觀測站。 是一個關注高雄土地開發、城市發展及建設的粉專 在使用粉專前，麻煩請詳閱精選中的使用手冊。 非常感謝！！




www.facebook.com












高雄A辦需求激升！農16「京城Park Tower」 - 工商時報


商辦熱潮，自去年底貿易戰打出全球產業鏈重組、台商重新佈局加碼台灣的趨勢開始，在全台開始延燒。今年，最被矚目的是長期被低估的高雄商辦市場，過去由於供給量極少，近6年才只有甫完銷的高鐵特區「總裁時代廣場」與博愛路上只租不售的「京城總部」2棟成屋A辦。 北信義、中七期、南農16全台3大豪宅豪辦共伴圈成型




ctee.com.tw


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

Although the building may look interesting, the render is incorrect and manipulative. The other two building are located at different places. The building should win its own reputation itself, it is unfair to develop reputation based on other buildings. I just appeal architects and developers to be more ethical with their marketing strategy.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung | Main Public Library Phase II | 148.2m | 27fl | Completed


































fanbart, taiwan city forum

















高雄總圖BOT 申請展延2年特許期 - 地方新聞


斥資40億元的高雄總圖BOT案，主體建築已經竣工，原定今年11月完工啟用，卻傳出負責開發的台灣人壽不敵疫情吹皺一池春水，招商遇到瓶頸，實際開幕日遲遲無法拍板，且50年的營運還要求再延2年，高巿府文化局正在評估。




www.chinatimes.com


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*100th Anniversary of Kaohsiung City* 

*Light Up Kaohsiung Port to Mark "Kaohsiung 100"* 









By Kaohsiung City Government, Media OutReach 






















































高雄「跨百光年」光雕秀與無人機表演 民眾在愛河灣欣賞直呼震撼 - 生活 - 自由時報電子報


高雄「跨百光年」活動，今晚不開放民眾進入舞台區，但愛河灣周邊仍聚集不少人群，欣賞光雕秀與無人機表演，直呼「震撼」。愛河灣周邊的公共區域，今晚有不少民眾佔好位置，準備欣賞無人機表演，高市府也加派人力，手舉戴口罩的標語，提醒民眾務必戴上口罩，民眾都能遵守。




news.ltn.com.tw


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Old Kaohsiung Station installed as part of rail redevelopment project *
_Excerpt_

Kaohsiung, Sept. 26 (CNA) President Tsai Ing-wen (蔡英文) said Sunday that it is "an important day for the people of Kaohsiung" as a conserved part of the old railway station was installed as part of an ongoing project to redevelop the area close to its original location.

In addition to witnessing the historic moment, Tsai said she came to Kaohsiung to outline the vision planned by central and local government for the port city.

According to Tsai, the government is planning to transform the city, a heavy industry hub, by bringing in competitive sectors, such as 5G telecommunication technology, Internet of Things and artificial intelligence.

More : Old Kaohsiung Station installed as part of rail redevelopment project - Focus Taiwan

09.26 總統出席「高雄驛起飛座落儀式」 by 總統府, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Speed up Kaohsiung airport change *
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
Sep 28, 2021

The Executive Yuan earlier this month approved a proposal to increase the funding to upgrade Kaohsiung International Airport from NT$50 billion to NT$74.77 billion (US$1.8 billion to US$2.7 billion).

The project is to include a new international terminal, a full apron, a transit center and a link to the Kaohsiung MRT line. The number of security check lines in the terminal is to be increased from three to four, and automatic equipment is to be added to expedite the clearance of passengers through customs. Twelve themed lounges are also planned. The installation of a solar power system would generate 874,000 kilowatt-hours of power per year, making the airport environmentally friendly.

Based on the initial plans showing the routing of international passengers through the Kaohsiung airport and the utilization of its space, the international terminal could be described as “small, but beautiful,” and “fast and comfortable.”

More : Speed up Kaohsiung airport change - Taipei Times


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_MG_8750 by weichen_kh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*New line on Kaohsiung Metro scheduled to be opened in 2030 *
_Excerpt_

Taipei, Oct. 18 (CNA) Taiwan's National Development Council (NDC) on Monday approved a project to build the Siaogang-Linyuan line on the Kaohisung Metro, and said service on the line is scheduled to begin in 2030.

The NDC, the top economic planning agency in Taiwan, said construction of the new line is scheduled to start at the end of 2022.

However, the project is still pending final approval from the Cabinet, according to the NDC.

The NDC said the total investment in the new Kaohsiung Metro project is expected to hit NT$53.3 billion (US$1.9 billion).

The 12-kilometer line will have seven stations linking the terminal stop of the Red Line to the Linyuan Industrial Park.

More : New line on Kaohsiung Metro scheduled to be opened in 2030 - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Kaohsiung City awards metro contract *
IRJ _Excerpt_
Nov 16, 2021

KAOHSIUNG City Mass Rapid Transit Bureau (KMRTB) has awarded $US 445m seven-year contract to a consortium consisting of Hyundai Rotem and ST Engineering Electronic to deliver a fleet of trains and an extension of the Red Line to the city’s airport.

The Kaohsiung Red Line will be extended north by 9.3km with six elevated stations. Hyundai Rotem will deliver the trains, electrical supply and catenary system for a Won 207.8 billion ($US 180m) share of the contract.

The 80km/h trains will be equipped with air-conditioning and a train control and monitoring system designed to automatically analyse vehicle status and failure information which will reduce maintenance costs and save energy. The new fleet will be compatible with the existing Siemens fleet.

More : Kaohsiung City awards metro contract


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taipei Times _Excerpt_
Nov 16, 2021
*Three firms sign pact to renew Ambassador Hotel*

Continental Development Corp (大陸建設) yesterday signed a deal with Formosan Rubber Group Inc (厚生公司) and Ambassador Hotels and Restaurants Ltd (國賓大飯店) to jointly repurpose the Ambassador Hotel Kaohsiung (高雄國賓飯店).

The developer and rubber product maker agreed to buy 20 percent and 30 percent of the plot from the hospitality provider respectively. They plan on turning the 40-year-old property into a mixed-use complex that features a hotel and serviced apartment units.

Ambassador Kaohsiung sits on a 2,026 ping (6,698m2) plot that would have favorable floor area ratios like other urban renewal projects, the companies said.

More : Three firms sign pact to renew Ambassador Hotel - Taipei Times


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung,
The selection of the top three applicants for special trade-in Kaohsiung New Bay Area



































































Log into Facebook
台灣城市論壇 - Powered by Discuz!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Kaohsiung opens AIoT innovation park office *
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
Dec 7, 2021

The government yesterday inaugurated the program office for a 5G artificial intelligence of things (AIoT) innovation park in Kaohsiung’s Asia New Bay Area (亞洲新灣區).

The 5G AIoT Innovation Park Program Office is to oversee the construction of Taiwan’s most comprehensive 5G and AIoT testing and demonstration facilities, and an innovation park for start-ups.

The five-year, NT$11 billion (US$396.5 million) investment plan, which was announced early this year by the Executive Yuan, involves the Kaohsiung City Government, the Ministry of Economic Affairs, the Ministry of Transportation and Communications, the National Development Council, the National Communications Commission and the Ministry of Culture.

More : Kaohsiung opens AIoT innovation park office - Taipei Times


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung
Kaohsiung Weiwuying Art Hill



















The base covers an area of about 5,500 ping and is located at the MRT Orange Line O10 Weiwuying Station No. 5 and the MRT Yellow Line Y18 Station, which is scheduled to be completed in 117. The south side is Weiwuying Art and Culture Center, and the west side is the National Army Kaohsiung General Hospital. , The southeast side is the reservation site of Mitsui LaLaport, and the north side is the Kaohsiung Government Fengshan Administration Center, Zhengyi Station Green Park Road, etc. The base belongs to the fifth type of commercial area. At that time, a connecting port and an underground walkway will be reserved to connect two MRT stations in series, so as to realize the convenient life of arriving at the store at the station and at home at the station. The three consecutive buildings opened by this joint case are temporarily named "Weiwuying Art Hill", and K Hub will be established in cooperation with Taipei University of the Arts. It is expected to become a brand-new art creation field and an emerging art and cultural industry settlement in Kaohsiung.
Photo / Kaohsiung City Government Deputy Mayor Lin Qinrong






Se connecter à Facebook


Connectez-vous à Facebook pour commencer à partager et communiquer avec vos amis, votre famille et les personnes que vous connaissez.




www.facebook.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Molie Quantum raising budget for Kaohsiung plant *
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
Feb 28, 2022 

Molie Quantum Energy Corp (三元能源科技) is increasing its capital expenditure for a new advanced lithium battery plant in Kaohsiung by NT$6.65 billion (US$237.32 million) to reflect higher investment needs, the subsidiary of Taiwan Cement Corp (台灣水泥) said in a regulatory filing on Friday.

Molie Quantum’s board of directors would raise its planned investment amount to NT$18.65 billion from the initially budgeted of NT$12 billion “due to rising costs and increased equipment purchases,” the filing said.

The new battery factory in Siaogang District (小港) would have a capacity of 1.8 gigawatt-hours and begin operations next year, it said.

The estimated capacity is equivalent to supplying the long-range batteries needed for 24,000 electric vehicles per year, the company said in October last year, when it broke ground for the plant.

The firm aims to use nickel, cobalt and manganese to manufacture ternary batteries, and use lithium to make the anode material for the batteries, it said, adding that it is targeting a high-end, customized segment of the electric vehicle market.

More : Molie Quantum raising budget for Kaohsiung plant - Taipei Times


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* New Kaohsiung MRT line approved; construction to start later this year *
_Excerpt_










Taipei, March 20 (CNA) Taiwan's Cabinet has approved a plan to construct a new line on the Kaohsiung Mass Rapid Transit (KMRT) system, Premier Su Tseng-chang (蘇貞昌) announced Sunday, with the city's government saying that construction of the line will begin before the end of this year.

The plan to build the 22.91-kilometer Yellow Line cleared the Executive Yuan on Friday, Su said during an inspection tour in the southern port city.

As a result, the city government said Sunday it would begin the design and preparation work for the construction of the new line. Construction is set to begin later this year with the line expected to open by the end of 2028.

More : New Kaohsiung MRT line approved; construction to start later this year - Focus Taiwan


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

In the initial stage of Xingfufa, 9 buildings with 42-48 floors of office and residence are planned 







































https://twur.cpami.gov.tw/zh/merchant/case/view/46?fbclid=IwAR3orx1hMcfEYHoBIc5IlQefeyvnRcH1d-qR9R8WvL08LAa976QoF7zesDw


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

The yellow line looks a little confusing. Will it be possible a train coming from Y15 station to turn left towards Y1. On the map this turn seems almost impossible. If it is the case, how the train routes will be organized: a) one from Y15 to Y23 and another from Y1 to Y23 or b) one from Y15 to Y1 by changing direction of the train at Y16 and another from Y1 to Y23? In case a) higher frequency will be between Y16 and Y23 which looks more logical. In case b) higher frequency will be between Y16 and Y1.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Kaohsiung orders halt to 7 Southeast Cement construction sites *
_Excerpt_ 

Taipei, April 2 (CNA) Kaohsiung City government officials have ordered Southeast Cement Corp. and its contractor Chiung Te Construction to halt work on Saturday at seven sites for non-compliance of several building and safety laws and regulations.

The city government had set up a special team to conduct inspections of the projects, which are managed by Southeast Cement Corp. and Chiung Te Construction, following a demolition accident involving a storage silo at the former's Kaohsiung plant on Friday.

The silo collapsed during the demolition and hit a nearby transmission tower which then cut off the flow of electricity to trains operated by Taiwan High Speed Rail Corp. (THSRC) and the Taiwan Railways Administration (TRA), resulting in the suspension of train services for seven hours which affected about 120,000 passengers.

More : Kaohsiung orders halt to 7 Southeast Cement construction sites - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* TSMC's Kaohsiung plant site passes environment impact assessment *
_Excerpt_ 

Kaohsiung, April 13 (CNA) Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co.'s (TSMC's) plan to build a factory in Kaohsiung has moved one step forward after the factory site passed an environmental impact assessment on Tuesday.

Following two hours of review, the city's environment evaluation committee on Tuesday passed the environmental impact assessment of the local government's plan to transform a defunct oil refinery complex in the southern port city's Nanzih District into an industrial park, the selected location for TSMC's new fab plant.

The approval came with three conditions, including establishing an environmental monitoring panel based on standards set by the Cabinet-level Environmental Protection Administration, increasing air quality monitoring spots, and building an underground water monitoring and testing facility.

More : TSMC's Kaohsiung plant site passes environment impact assessment - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* TSMC to break ground on Kaohsiung plant this year*
_Excerpt_

Taipei, Aug. 1 (CNA) Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. (TSMC) said Monday that construction of a planned 12-inch wafer plant in Kaohsiung will start later this year.

The chipmaker's comments came after the company said it has been invited by the Kaohsiung City Government to attend an Aug. 7 groundbreaking ceremony for the city's Nanzih industrial park, where the new TSMC plant will be built.

TSMC announced plans in November 2021 to set up a 12-inch wafer plant in the southern port city.

According to the company, the complex will use its advanced 7-nanometer process and its mature 28nm process to roll out chips, with production scheduled to begin in 2024.

Chips made on the 7nm process are expected to be used in emerging technologies such as high-performance computing devices, while chips on the 28nm process are likely destined for automotive electronic applications, analysts said.

More : TSMC to break ground on Kaohsiung plant this year - Focus Taiwan


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

kaohsiung city

45th floor and a height of 172 meters, 
29th floor with a height of 112 meters







#亞灣特貿三南之南公辦都更案 - Интересное


explore #亞灣特貿三南之南公辦都更案 at Facebook




www.facebook.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* TSMC's 7nm process fab project in Kaohsiung to be delayed *
_Excerpt_ 

Taipei, Nov. 11 (CNA) Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. (TSMC) is still planning to build an advanced 7-nanometer fab in Kaohsiung, but the project will be delayed, the company's CEO C.C. Wei (魏哲家) said Friday.

TSMC, the world's largest contract chipmaker, intends to build 7nm and 28nm fabs in the new Nanzih Technology Industrial Park in Kaohsiung, but has yet to break ground on either project.

A groundbreaking ceremony for the park, which is located on a site where state-owned oil company CPC Corp. Taiwan used to operate a naphtha cracking plant, was held in August.

More : TSMC's 7nm process fab project in Kaohsiung to be delayed - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Kaohsiung mayoral candidates highlight population loss, high-tech plans *
_Excerpt_

Taipei, Nov. 12 (CNA) The four Kaohsiung mayoral candidates on Saturday outlined their policies for the municipality during a live televised presentation, with the incumbent Chen Chi-mai (陳其邁) of the Democratic Progressive Party (DPP) pledging to make Kaohsiung a "high-tech city," and the opposition Kuomintang (KMT) candidate Ko Chih-en (柯志恩) vowing to push policies to stem an "exodus of the working population."

Ko, who spoke before Chen, promised to prioritize quality over speed when implementing her policies, something she said Chen had neglected and had resulted in 46,000 residents leaving the city over the past two years, including about 34,000 in the 25-29 age group.

Central to that exodus, Ko said, was the failure of Chen's administration to reduce the city's unemployment rate and raise wages, problems that had long plagued Kaohsiung.

In addition, the city's non-diverse economy, which is centered on the industrial sector, had contributed to the "exodus of the working population," Ko said.

If elected, Ko said, she would introduce policies that would help Kaohsiung transition into a hybrid "industrial, commercial and service-oriented port city" that would offer jobseekers more options and motivate them to remain there.

More : Kaohsiung mayoral candidates highlight population loss, high-tech plans - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Work on TSMC 28nm fab project in Kaohsiung starts*
_Excerpt_

Taipei, Nov. 21 (CNA) Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. (TSMC) said Monday that the construction of a new factory in Kaohsiung for the production of 28-nanometer (nm) chips is ongoing, with mass production scheduled to start in 2024 as planned.

TSMC, the world's largest contract chipmaker, made the announcement after recent speculation about the company's capacity expansion plans in Kaohsiung, southern Taiwan.

According to industry insiders, TSMC last Friday awarded the contract for building its 28-nm fab to Futsu Construction Co., Ltd.

More : Work on TSMC 28nm fab project in Kaohsiung starts - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Science parks in the south might face road shortage *
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
Dec 15, 2022 

A lack of infrastructure might mean that the Executive Yuan’s “S corridor” policy to promote semiconductor manufacturing in southern Taiwan could overload traffic in the area, Democratic Progressive Party Legislator Chiu Chih-wei (邱志偉) said on Saturday.

The policy would link the Southern Taiwan Science Park (南部科學園區) in Tainan, and the Renwu Industrial Park (仁武產業園區), the Ciaotou Science and Technology Park (橋頭科學園區) and the Nanzih Technology Industrial Park (楠梓科技產業園區) in Kaohsiung — the four parks somewhat form an S shape on a map — with the goal to boost development of the nation’s semiconductor industry.

However, acceleration of the plan to further industrialize Kaohsiung’s Ciaotou District (橋頭) — from six years to three — has prompted concern over transportation infrastructure.

A project to extend Provincial Highway No. 39 20.8km southward to Kaohsiung’s Renwu District (仁武) is expected to cost NT$21.9 billion (US$716.11 million) and be completed by 2031.

However, the road project is expected to reach the Ministry of Transportation and Communications next month at the earliest, while the Renwu and Ciaotou parks have completion dates of 2024, so the highway extension is far behind schedule, Chiu said.

More : Science parks in the south might face road shortage - Taipei Times


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* President Tsai opens new facilities at Kaohsiung military base *
_Excerpt_ 

Taipei, Dec. 23 (CNA) President Tsai Ing-wen (蔡英文) on Friday inaugurated new military facilities at a Republic of China (Taiwan) Army base in Kaohsiung, saying they provide "a better living environment" for military personnel based there.

She did not make any comments, however, on her government's reported plans to extend the compulsory military service period for men over the age of 18 from four months to one year to improve the combat strength of Taiwan's Armed Forces.

The new facilities at the base in Kaohsiung's Renwu District include a four-floor building that is replacing a military barracks that had become battered after years of use, the Eighth Field Army said in a statement.

More : President Tsai opens new facilities at Kaohsiung military base - Focus Taiwan

12.23 總統主持「國軍興安專案砲兵第四三指揮部考潭營區落成典禮」 by 總統府, on Flickr

12.23 總統主持「國軍興安專案砲兵第四三指揮部考潭營區落成典禮」 by 總統府, on Flickr

12.23 總統主持「國軍興安專案砲兵第四三指揮部考潭營區落成典禮」 by 總統府, on Flickr


----------

